# Dunwich Dynamo 24th July 2010



## Will1985 (6 Jul 2009)

Dun Run XVIII - after the success of the 2009 edition and the brilliant CC cafe at the end, who is in for 2010?

Date is already cleared in the diary 

******
Will1985
4F
Andrij
Aperitif
Tynan
stevevw
Leyton Condor
Wigsie
MacBludgeon
ianrauk
Davywalnuts
User1314
Sig SilverPrinter


----------



## 4F (6 Jul 2009)

Count me in


----------



## Andrij (6 Jul 2009)

Me.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Jul 2009)

I'm not doing it again.



On the back of a FNRttC "allez / retour"!
I minced out approximately 451.06kms between 22:30 Friday night and Sunday morning + riding out of town to home... 

But I might reconsider this, as it was only the rain that deflated the return leg ambition. 

But then I'll be another year older.

And no wiser 

Looks like it will be yes after all!


----------



## Tynan (6 Jul 2009)

what a stupid arse thread

yes

as long as will drags me round and the stevevw campervan package is in place

and perhaps the lift to the station


----------



## Will1985 (6 Jul 2009)

Steve's going to have to come with me or give me the keys next year!!


----------



## stevevw (7 Jul 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Steve's going to have to come with me or give me the keys next year!!



But then the Fatketeers will have to wait in the rain untill you and Tynan roll up. 

Add me to the list please.


----------



## ChrisKH (7 Jul 2009)

I was thinking of doing this next year. Crap date though; start of the kids holidays which means I must take two or three weeks vacation between then and August 31st (approx.) so that takes precedence. We'll have to see.


----------



## 4F (7 Jul 2009)

OK I think I can set up an alternative "Cycle Chat" meal stop en route with a cool box of food and water stashed in a top secret location somewhere between Great Waldingfield and Needham Market to avoid the long wait next year.


----------



## Tynan (7 Jul 2009)

4F said:


> a cool box of food and water stashed in a top secret location somewhere between Great Waldingfield and Needham Market





No way are the fatketeers getting away with the ride slower but get there first trick again

although that said, them getting their early to set up camp was handy, you;ll have to set off at 8 next year


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Jul 2009)

Hmmmm - put me down as a maybe 
I have 12 months to fix my sore feet and shed X stone... Should be attainable!

SD


----------



## stevevw (7 Jul 2009)

Tynan said:


> No way are the fatketeers getting away with the ride slower but get there first trick again
> 
> although that said, them getting their early to set up camp was handy, you;ll have to set off at 8 next year



Why are you and Will leaving at 6?


----------



## leyton condor (7 Jul 2009)

Count me in please.


----------



## Wigsie (7 Jul 2009)

Sooooo jealous of the reports from this year... will definately be up for this next year!


----------



## MacB (7 Jul 2009)

I reckon I'd be up for a there and back try next year.

Can't believe Will and Tynan haven't figured out that the camper van was parked en route and they covered the last bit via that..........seems so obvious


----------



## stevevw (7 Jul 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> I reckon I'd be up for a there and back try next year.
> 
> Can't believe Will and Tynan haven't figured out that the camper van was parked en route and they covered the last bit via that..........seems so obvious



Not obvious enough for us two. That is why we had to get a cab.


----------



## Aperitif (7 Jul 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Hmmmm - put me down as a maybe
> I have 12 months to fix my sore feet and shed X stone... Should be attainable!
> 
> SD



You're leading the 'medium' group Anthony! Just make sure your next investment is a pair of rigid soled road shoes...rigid rigid rigid! By the time DD comes around you'll be sorted.
Decent peddles too - you are a proper cyclist now.

Fast Group: Will, steve, 4F, Tynan + Bradley Wigsie, ilovebikes, perhaps, and other enlisted snakes by 2010
Happy Medium Group: Us. 
There's no such thing as a slow group.


----------



## MacB (7 Jul 2009)

Aperitif said:


> You're leading the 'medium' group Anthony! Just make sure your next investment is a pair of rigid soled road shoes...rigid rigid rigid! By the time DD comes around you'll be sorted.
> Decent peddles too - you are a proper cyclist now.
> 
> Fast Group: Will, steve, 4F, Tynan + Bradley Wigsie, ilovebikes, perhaps, and other enlisted snakes by 2010
> ...



Oh mate, how can we have a 'fast' group that includes 4F, if I can't cane that lardy arse over 125 miles, by next year, I'm going to give up altogether


----------



## Aperitif (7 Jul 2009)

Ssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

4F's up for the 'halfway house' refreshments...trust me, you'll want refreshing.

Anyway, it's a journey - not a race. Genteel commuting to the Wasteland.


----------



## MacB (7 Jul 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Ssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> 4F's up for the 'halfway house' refreshments...trust me, you'll want refreshing.
> 
> Anyway, it's a journey - not a race. Genteel commuting to the Wasteland.



sorry mate, 12 months of needling 4F, how could anyone resist? Even better, I do all that and then don't turn up on the day, I think his head could explode


----------



## Wigsie (7 Jul 2009)

Aperitif said:


> You're leading the 'medium' group Anthony! Just make sure your next investment is a pair of rigid soled road shoes...rigid rigid rigid! By the time DD comes around you'll be sorted.
> Decent peddles too - you are a proper cyclist now.
> 
> Fast Group: Will, steve, 4F, Tynan + Bradley Wigsie, ilovebikes, perhaps, and other enlisted snakes by 2010
> ...



Sorry to pick holes in your plan... but why are Tynan and I seperated with a '+' with everyone else seperated with a comma?

Does he have a special 'hazing' ritual he exacts on DD virgins after a few Stella's?


----------



## Aperitif (7 Jul 2009)

Tynan+ is a variant of Tynan. Tynan+ comes with added Stella


----------



## Wigsie (7 Jul 2009)

Thanks for clearing that up... I can rest easy now.


----------



## Tynan (7 Jul 2009)

tsk, the worse you'll get off me is a bacon and egg and mushroom bap

I wouldn't say me and will were racing but there's was an element of hunt and destroy every time we saw tail lights and hammer on when we couldn't see any

that campervan was brill, stella at 7am was superb


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Jul 2009)

Aperitif said:


> You're leading the 'medium' group Anthony! Just make sure your next investment is a pair of rigid soled road shoes...rigid rigid rigid! By the time DD comes around you'll be sorted.
> Decent peddles too - you are a proper cyclist now.



Something like these maybe...











 - Had 'em a week or so but haven't worn them in yet and didn't want to risk 120 miles in new shoes. Removed the Look cleats when I put my SPD pedals back on the road bike (having to flip the Look Keo pedals over a lot in London traffic was irritating). I'll probably be used to them and have the Keo's back on there soon enough!


SD


----------



## 4F (7 Jul 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Oh mate, how can we have a 'fast' group that includes 4F, if I can't cane that lardy arse over 125 miles, by next year, I'm going to give up altogether



Sorry did you say something ?, you were that far behind I nearly didn't hear you 

Ditch the fairy bars and you might have a chance of applying for the fast group


----------



## MacB (8 Jul 2009)

4F said:


> Sorry did you say something ?, you were that far behind I nearly didn't hear you
> 
> Ditch the fairy bars and you might have a chance of applying for the fast group



ooh, ooh, ooh, I feel a year long build up to a small wager here.......perhaps the loser has to cater to the winner for breakfast......as long as you're not too far behind me


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jul 2009)

I should do this really. Haven't done any of the previous... not a great one for night riding seeing as 5 months of the year my commute is in the dark so that's more then enough night cycling for me..

However, seeing as everyone else seems to be putting their name down for next years.. I might as well tentatively add mine..


----------



## Aperitif (8 Jul 2009)

Please come Ian - get thee on a FNRttC too! Whatever you do for a commute - we do, and you would add a lot of weight to the troupe.


----------



## 4F (8 Jul 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> ooh, ooh, ooh, I feel a year long build up to a small wager here.......perhaps the loser has to cater to the winner for breakfast......as long as you're not too far behind me



So you can get the practice in I like my poached eggs just on the runny side thanks


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jul 2009)

I'll come along only if I can join the Fatketeers... seeing as I am such a huge lard arse these days


----------



## 4F (8 Jul 2009)

ianrauk said:


> I'll come along only if I can join the Fatketeers... seeing as I am such a huge lard arse these days



Stick with us mate and you wont go wrong. We normally get to the food stops first despite cycling slower  Big Al will be cooking so may have to hang around at the end for him to catch up before the cooking starts


----------



## stevevw (8 Jul 2009)

About time SD joined our gang too.


----------



## Davywalnuts (8 Jul 2009)

Oh dear, this is soo far ahead.. I dont know my beer and kebab schedule yet... 

Darn you Will!!!

Am in for there and back... unless some pressing matter of beer birds and kebab twist my arm...


----------



## MacB (8 Jul 2009)

4F said:


> Stick with us mate and you wont go wrong. We normally get to the food stops first despite cycling slower  Big Al will be cooking so may have to hang around at the end for him to catch up before the cooking starts



Oh yeah, I'll be cooking the first breakfast but I'll leave room for the second one 4F'll be cooking when he finally arrives


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Jul 2009)

stevevw said:


> About time SD joined our gang too.



 but I need to be fat to join?!


----------



## MacB (8 Jul 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> but I need to be fat to join?!



well 4F's going to be in the kitchen, we'll see if he can feed you up a bit


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Jul 2009)

Hmmm - I am one step closer to doing this ride already


----------



## Arch (8 Jul 2009)

With the usual provisos of as long as I can afford to sort myself out getting there and can get time off from whatever job I end up in...

Count me in.

Now, hit 'post' before you change your mind...


----------



## Wigsie (8 Jul 2009)

ianrauk said:


> I'll come along only if I can join the Fatketeers... seeing as I am such a huge lard arse these days



Jesus, if your a Fatketeer can someone make me an Obeseteer signature!


----------



## Will1985 (9 Jul 2009)

Nobody has an excuse now - a poster on yacf rode from Bristol to London then Dunwich and back!! 880km in a 54 hour timeframe!


----------



## 4F (9 Jul 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Nobody has an excuse now - a poster on yacf rode from Bristol to London then Dunwich and back!! 880km in a 54 hour timeframe!



Yeah I saw that. Set off at 08:00 on Saturday and got back at miday Monday


----------



## Tynan (9 Jul 2009)

some proper loons on yacf, probably a light training day for LEL or such


----------



## 4F (9 Jul 2009)

Nice one COG, the more the merrier, just watch out for MacSlow tailgating you


----------



## stevevw (9 Jul 2009)

Now we need to get Helen and Sig to sign up.


----------



## Aperitif (9 Jul 2009)

stevevw said:


> Now we need to get Helen and Sig to sign up.



I know you were grumbling about the washing up steve, but that's a bit 'ambitious'!


----------



## BigSteev (9 Jul 2009)

Aperitif said:


> You're leading the 'medium' group Anthony! Just make sure your next investment is a pair of rigid soled road shoes...rigid rigid rigid! By the time DD comes around you'll be sorted.
> Decent peddles too - you are a proper cyclist now.



Nonsense - Chef's plimsoles and flats FTW.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (10 Jul 2009)

stevevw said:


> Now we need to get Helen and Sig to sign up.


Count me in


----------



## stevevw (10 Jul 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> Count me in



 Great 
One down one to go.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (10 Jul 2009)

whats the veggie breakfast like


----------



## stevevw (10 Jul 2009)

Cake. 

Or as this time (bit last minute) tomato and mushroom baps. Will try harder next time.


----------



## redjedi (10 Jul 2009)

stevevw said:


> Cake.
> 
> Or as this time (bit last minute) tomato and mushroom baps. Will try harder next time.



It was actually EGG, tomato and mushroom. 

Unfortunately (For Aperitif) sous-chef Tynan couldn't work out the egg poacher so fried the eggs (and possibly the other bits) in the bacon pan.


----------



## stevevw (10 Jul 2009)

redjedi said:


> It was actually EGG, tomato and mushroom.
> 
> Unfortunately (For Aperitif) sous-chef Tynan couldn't work out the egg poacher so fried the eggs (and possibly the other bits) in the bacon pan.



I just could not get the staff. 

When my wife saw which eggs I had bought she had a bit of a moan about the conditions that the birds are kept in. We have our own Chooks and have no need to buy eggs so how was I to know. The latest flock had not started laying, but by next year we can have some nice free range eggs at the CC Cafe. AND THEY WILL BE POACHED. I hate fried eggs.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Jul 2009)

After two night's riding and a dose of A-road fun on Saturday morning - I was not going to think anything other than 'I was lucky'. I think I possibly had a 'High 5 + caffiene' gel to share around otherwise....


----------



## Auntie Helen (25 Jul 2009)

I have decided that, as previously, I will not do the Dun Run.

However I have very significant plans to instead be a broom wagon/food distributor and to assist all those who grovel suitably with comestibles during the event.

I would definitely be at Dunwich to hand out (sell?) sarnies, or to help Stevevw with his cooking, but might also go to the Waldringfield stop to help some of you lot avoid the queues.

I mentioned this to User10571 who commented, "Auntie Helen, that would make you even more popular than you are now." A smooth chap.


----------



## 4F (25 Jul 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I have decided that, as previously, I will not do the Dun Run.
> 
> However I have very significant plans to instead be a broom wagon/food distributor and to assist all those who grovel suitably with comestibles during the event.
> 
> ...



Sounds good Helen. I have also been doing a recce of the road between the foods stop and Wattisham and think I have found 2 / 3 possible drop off points for cool boxes / drink etc that are easy enough to find in the pitch black night to avoid the scrum at the mid way point if we want to go down that route.


----------



## Tynan (26 Jul 2009)

Although I quite like a poached egg, the fried egg is superior in a roll and in indeed everywhere in my humble opinion

and I'm a keen exponent of my departed granny's habit of cooking an entire breakfast in the same pan

'bacon pan'?


----------



## chillyuk (24 Mar 2010)

I lived in Sudbury, Suffolk until recently. A couple of years ago I went out to give the riders a bit of a cheer in the early hours. Met a rider really struggling with a nearly collapsed front wheel, so I nipped home and got him one of mine which he promised faithfully to post back to me.

If you read this, don't worry about it now. I no longer have a road bike!


----------



## Aperitif (24 Mar 2010)

chillyuk said:


> I lived in Sudbury, Suffolk until recently. A couple of years ago I went out to give the riders a bit of a cheer in the early hours. Met a rider really struggling with a nearly collapsed front wheel, so I nipped home and got him one of mine which he promised faithfully to post back to me.
> 
> If you read this, don't worry about it now. I no longer have a road bike!




Vera Lynn moment: "Wheel meet again, don't know where...etc"

I praise you for your helpfulness chilly - you must be a generous sort, and you will be feeling content that you do not hold the mentality of the selfish rider.

Hook up with the CC crevw this year, and appreciate the 'esprit de corps'!

Oh, and by the way, could you bring a dozen eggs and 4kg of mushrooms to the beach car park - we'll send them back to you - honest!


----------



## MacB (24 Mar 2010)

chillyuk said:


> I lived in Sudbury, Suffolk until recently. A couple of years ago I went out to give the riders a bit of a cheer in the early hours. Met a rider really struggling with a nearly collapsed front wheel, so I nipped home and got him one of mine which he promised faithfully to post back to me.
> 
> If you read this, don't worry about it now. I no longer have a road bike!



Did he at least let you keep the duff one?


----------



## Tynan (25 Mar 2010)

Tynan is in light training for all sorts of vague plans this year, I must insist on the camper van and furniture again, it was really excellent to relax with tea, hot breakfast and stella with good company rather than the very long cold queue for the cafe

no van etc would mean a rethink

and after two years of at least pretending to tackle the return route, this year must be the one, it's 30 miles to Ipswich anyway and daylight and pub lunches must be easier than overnight

so two lists will, a there list and a there and back list with a pinky swear in blood


----------



## BentMikey (26 Mar 2010)

I wonder if I can make it this year? It means taking off a whole weekend, mind, and that's not good for the earnings.


----------



## Tynan (26 Mar 2010)

surely some on the job real life teaching for them BM?

you could charge them extra


----------



## BentMikey (26 Mar 2010)

I think that a long night skate like that might not pass the risk assessment, at least not for students. Some lethal surfaces on the route, and I hate to imagine how many potholes after this winter. Big problem for itty bitty wheels, even my 110mm.


----------



## BigSteev (26 Mar 2010)

BentMikey said:


> the risk assessment



The what! lol.

I think my 'risk assessment' last year was to look at the sky, think 'oh well, it doesn't look like rain' and head off.


----------



## BentMikey (26 Mar 2010)

Doh! Tynan was implying I should take my students skating on the DD. That means being responsible and grown up.


----------



## Tynan (26 Mar 2010)

only as a joke, honest

there's a couple of descents in the morning half light into gravel that scared me on a regular bike, thos skaters don;t look safe at the best of time


----------



## tanya g (30 Mar 2010)

Tynan said:


> thos skaters don;t look safe at the best of time



yeah, i look pretty unsafe/dangerous when people say stuff like that .... Mike, if it sways you either way Andy, Big, Tom, (Sol once I talk her into it), Dave, Ed!, Matt B, Me, Diego, and Dan (i heard a rumour of another double) are probably going. Add another 4-6 maybes and there will be a bit of LSST blue out there.


----------



## Tynan (30 Mar 2010)

gawd


----------



## bigfoot (14 Apr 2010)

considering first Dynamo - just have to get head round logistics.

Currently thinking of driving 2 cars up the night before, dropping one off, travelling back. 

1) where is best to leave car in Dunwich over night - is it relatively safe? any pointers?

2) anywhere near start to leave car over 24 hrs?

a bit of overkill I know but seems like the best option currently.

any advice greatly appreciated.

cheers


----------



## Dan B (14 Apr 2010)

tanya g said:


> Dan (i heard a rumour of another double)


Hoping for the triple, actually, LFNS brox+fnrttc+dynamo, and _this_ year I will eat properly

On a bike, though, not on skates. Mike, you teach Bikeability as well as skating, don't you?


----------



## BigSteev (14 Apr 2010)

bigfoot said:


> considering first Dynamo - just have to get head round logistics.
> 
> Currently thinking of driving 2 cars up the night before, dropping one off, travelling back.
> 
> ...



I'd think that leaving a car in Dunwich wouldn't be too much of a problem, it's pretty quiet and I don't recall seeing too much in the way of parking restrictions. 
In Hackney, I'd say it'd be a bit more hit and miss. Lots of resident's only and yellow lines but, as it's a Saturday evening/Sunday these may well not apply.


----------



## redjedi (14 Apr 2010)

bigfoot said:


> considering first Dynamo - just have to get head round logistics.
> 
> Currently thinking of driving 2 cars up the night before, dropping one off, travelling back.
> 
> ...



Plenty of room in the car park at the finish. Not sure about East London though. Might be best to get the train to the start or get dropped off.


----------



## Davywalnuts (14 Apr 2010)

redjedi said:


> Plenty of room in the car park at the finish. Not sure about East London though. Might be best to get the train to the start or get dropped off.



Or cycle there and back!


----------



## bigfoot (14 Apr 2010)

cheers for info - due to a friends wedding on the sat this is going to be a logistic nightmare. Now thinking the coach back might be the best approach afterall. 4 hr drive fri night and then sleepy drive back on sunday is not appealing to me now.


----------



## leyton condor (14 Apr 2010)

I got the coach back last year. Yes there was a bit of a delay as another coach and van had to be booked last minute, but it was quite a hassle free way to do the ride.
There were a few groups and cycling clubs there with their own coaches and vans but this would take a bit of organisation and I doubt any cheaper.
I definitely would not want to drive back after being awake all night.
I will be definitely be getting the coach back again.......unless I can persuade the missus to pick me up.............anybody know when Barrys ticket office is opening?


----------



## stevevw (14 Apr 2010)

Big foot Last year I drove to Dunwich, cycled to the train station, train to Liverpool Street, Pint at London fields, ride to Dunwich then droped people off at stations etc. before driving home. Not as bad as it sounds. 

No overnight parking at the Dunwich car park but plenty in the village.


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Apr 2010)

Well folks, I am now going to be in Düsseldorf for a language course whilst the Dynamo is running, so I can't be the food wagon as suggested. Big apologies to you all!


----------



## Tynan (17 Apr 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well folks, I am now going to be in Düsseldorf for a language course whilst the Dynamo is running, so I can't be the food wagon as suggested. Big apologies to you all!


----------



## saoirse50 (18 Apr 2010)

leyton condor said:


> ..anybody know when Barrys ticket office is opening?



http://www.southwarkcyclists.org.uk/dunwichfaqs.shtml


----------



## redflightuk (18 Apr 2010)

Did the ride last year, got to Dunwich before the rain. After some breakfast and a nap on the beach i got a good soaking on the ride to Ipswich station. I'll be back for this year.


----------



## Tynan (30 Apr 2010)

stevevw said:


> Big foot Last year I drove to Dunwich, cycled to the train station, train to Liverpool Street, Pint at London fields, ride to Dunwich then droped people off at stations etc. before driving home. Not as bad as it sounds.
> 
> No overnight parking at the Dunwich car park but plenty in the village.



Steve is very modest

He drove a camper van to Dunwich and had tea, a fry and cold stellas ready for forum members, and some garden furniture

plus lifts for bikes and riders to Ipswich


----------



## leyton condor (2 May 2010)

Ticket shop is now open for those needing transport back to london

http://southwarkcyclists.org.uk/content/dunwich-dynamo


----------



## Tynan (2 May 2010)

pish

the real men will be riding home

they will they will they will

Ipswich anyway


----------



## leyton condor (3 May 2010)

Riding to Ipswich in Wills dads car again then?


----------



## Aperitif (3 May 2010)

leyton condor said:


> Riding to Ipswich in Wills dads car again then?



Young Steven is an excellent chauffeur!
Actually, it was self, Radius and Luke in the back, gently toasting, and feeling weary as the sun broke through and lulled us via the rooflight - to Diss, then London bound.
I was going to ride back but the weather undermined the thought little by little...I did the FNRttC and back and jumped straight into the Dynamo. I would probably be hard pushed to get to London Fields today!
Still, it's a ritual innit!


----------



## Tynan (3 May 2010)

I was in the camper van

But I did the year before, in the absence of any other viable option

Aperitif had done ludicrous hours riding followed by no sleep, the poor man was nothing more than a shadow of himself, he actually looked better at the end than at the start

anyway, this year is ride home year, set off at least and see how it goes year


----------



## leyton condor (4 May 2010)

Pencil me in very very lightly for the return leg, I'm going to get myself a ticket just in case (only £14 before the end of May).
I didn't really feel like cycling home last year, but after having a bit of a sleep on the beach and the coach, cycling home from Smithfield was a breeze, but that was only 8 miles or so.
The family are off out this year on that Saturday afternoon so maybe I can get some sleep beforehand.


----------



## Tynan (6 May 2010)

it's the only writing instrument we/I use

we were fairly gung ho last year but there were no takers once we were there, not even from the likes of me that had no idea what might be involved

so defo this year, I'm going to take some days off riding before hand and everything


----------



## Mike! (13 May 2010)

What's the score with this? What happens, where are you riding from etc etc?

Dunwich is about 26 ish miles from me by bike as i'm just north of Ipswich (which would be a big round trip considering i've only just got back in the saddle for work and do 11 miles a day!)


----------



## redjedi (13 May 2010)

Hi Mike

Check out the Southwark Cyclists website for all the details.

http://southwarkcyclists.org.uk/content/dunwich-dynamo

It starts in East London and you ride through the night to arrive in Dunwich on Sunday morning, approx 120 miles. 
It's a tough ride, but well worth doing, and at least you've got a short ride home afterwards 

You've got a few months to get some more miles under your belt, and if you can do it with some friends it will be a lot easier, or join in with the Cycle Chat peloton.


----------



## 4F (13 May 2010)

Mike! said:


> What's the score with this? What happens, where are you riding from etc etc?
> 
> Dunwich is about 26 ish miles from me by bike as i'm just north of Ipswich (which would be a big round trip considering i've only just got back in the saddle for work and do 11 miles a day!)



Hey Mike it is a great night ride. Last year I cycled to Ipswich Train station, met others at Liverpool Street and we all headed off to Hackney to meet up with the CC posse and a couple of beers. I had every intention of riding back home afterwards however the call of stevevw's van back to Ipswich did not take much to persuade me otherwise. 

Lovely night last year and there were estimated to be 1000 take part.


----------



## leyton condor (13 May 2010)

I only do 12 miles per day commuting Mike, I also did a few sunday morning 20 to 30 milers for a few months leading up to it last year. It is relatively flat (well relative to Wales anyway) and the roads are dead quiet. A very sociable and enjoyable ride, after last year I'm hooked.


----------



## 4F (13 May 2010)

leyton condor said:


> I only do 12 miles per day commuting Mike, I also did a few sunday morning 20 to 30 milers for a few months leading up to it last year. It is relatively flat (well relative to Wales anyway) and the roads are dead quiet. A very sociable and enjoyable ride, after last year I'm hooked.



And also from Hackney to Sudbury it seem to feel as though it was all downhill, very strange


----------



## Aperitif (13 May 2010)

4F said:


> And also from Hackney to Sudbury it seem to feel as though it was all downhill, very strange



...been all downhill for me ever since, Tony!


----------



## Mike! (13 May 2010)

mmmm, interesting....

I wondered if i could join the ride locally but didn't realise it was an overnighter! I can see my pass being revoked


----------



## 4F (13 May 2010)

Mike! said:


> mmmm, interesting....
> 
> I wondered if i could join the ride locally but didn't realise it was an overnighter! I can see my pass being revoked



No problem Mike, should be at Needham Lakes about 04:30. It's not an overnighter then for you but an early morning ride


----------



## Mike! (14 May 2010)

4F said:


> No problem Mike, should be at Needham Lakes about 04:30. It's not an overnighter then for you but an early morning ride



mmmmm, possibly....


----------



## tmcd35 (14 May 2010)

Oooo, I'm liking the sound of this! Were do I sign up?

I know Dunwich - but have 2 questions - How do I get to Hackney? And how do I get back from Dunwich?

Can't say I fancy cycling back to Norwich from Dunwich after killing 120miles overnight! Is there a place I can leave the car in Dunwich and then get a train to London?


----------



## Will1985 (15 May 2010)

I'm riding the 26 miles home afterwards as long as it isn't pissing it down. We chickened out last year but I managed it the year before.


----------



## 4F (15 May 2010)

tmcd35 said:


> Oooo, I'm liking the sound of this! Were do I sign up?
> 
> I know Dunwich - but have 2 questions - How do I get to Hackney? And how do I get back from Dunwich?
> 
> Can't say I fancy cycling back to Norwich from Dunwich after killing 120miles overnight! Is there a place I can leave the car in Dunwich and then get a train to London?



No signing up, just turn up on the day. Yes you can leave the car at Dunwich and then cycle to Darsham (about 5 miles) and then catch the train to Liverpool Street. Stevevw will hopefully do this.


----------



## stevevw (15 May 2010)

tmcd35 said:


> Oooo, I'm liking the sound of this! Were do I sign up?
> 
> I know Dunwich - but have 2 questions - How do I get to Hackney? And how do I get back from Dunwich?
> 
> Can't say I fancy cycling back to Norwich from Dunwich after killing 120miles overnight! Is there a place I can leave the car in Dunwich and then get a train to London?




I would suggest getting a train to London ride to Dunwich then ride to the station for a train home. I dropped people off at Ipswich station last year but think I will have a van full of the local CCer's this year.


----------



## tmcd35 (15 May 2010)

stevevw said:


> I would suggest getting a train to London ride to Dunwich then ride to the station for a train home. I dropped people off at Ipswich station last year but think I will have a van full of the local CCer's this year.



Alas, I know the trains in this area and wouldn't really fancy my chances, especially if there are a number of others cyclist wanting/needing the train. 

I think the best thing for me to do is use this as an excuse to take a drive out to Dunwich and reccy the area. Maybe take the bike and work out how to get to the station....

(I think I'm looking forward to this now!)

EDIT:


Will1985 said:


> I'm riding the 26 miles home afterwards as long as it isn't pissing it down. We chickened out last year but I managed it the year before.



Mmmm, there is always Lowestoft. I have family there, easier parking, easier getting the train out. Could possibly cycle back to 'stoft after the ride. Just not sure if I'd be too knackered after doing 120miles?


----------



## Aperitif (15 May 2010)

You'll do it easily tmdcdpr35 - just ditch a couple of excess letters! (or numbers) 
It will be in good company - as only CycleChat knows how!


----------



## Origamist (16 May 2010)

I'm doing it this year, after a 5 year hiatus!


----------



## Tynan (16 May 2010)

the wet year origamist?

local stations are rather overwhelmed from stories from previous years. hence riding to Ipswich, and the return coaches are good but set off late because they wait for the slower riders to arrive, queue, eat etc etc


----------



## 4F (17 May 2010)

Yah


----------



## stevevw (17 May 2010)

Yep


----------



## Origamist (17 May 2010)

Origamist
4F
stevevw
Will1985
tmcd35
coruskate

Any more takers?


----------



## Davywalnuts (17 May 2010)

Origamist said:


> Origamist
> 4F
> stevevw
> Will1985
> ...



ammnended with my name.


----------



## tmcd35 (17 May 2010)

Origamist said:


> Origamist
> 4F
> stevevw
> Will1985
> ...



Well I was about to answer the role call


----------



## leyton condor (17 May 2010)

Count me in, already booked coach tickets back. I'll be bringing another 2 or 3 along as well.


----------



## iLB (17 May 2010)

potentially, but i come back from two weeks in Romania the monday before (where the diet and lack of cycling will take its toll), so fnrttc and back may prove to be enough...


----------



## Aperitif (17 May 2010)

iLB said:


> potentially, but i come back from two weeks in Romania the monday before (where the diet and lack of cycling will take its toll), so fnrttc and back may prove to be enough...



Is it an FNR? 
I did it last year, you whippersnapper - it will be a breeze for you. 
You may have difficulty riding back at military medium pace though! 
I'll come - might not ride back from the FNR this time as I was tired about 4am last year.


----------



## Origamist (17 May 2010)

Origamist
4F
stevevw
Will1985
tmcd35
coruskate
Davywalnuts 
Aperitif
leyton condor
iLB (?)


----------



## redflightuk (17 May 2010)

Origamist said:


> Origamist
> 4F
> stevevw
> Will1985
> ...


FNR and this one.


----------



## Aperitif (17 May 2010)

How's 'Red' John?

PS Are you nuts?


----------



## redflightuk (17 May 2010)

Aperitif said:


> How's 'Red' John?
> 
> PS Are you nuts?


Yes i am nuts and Red is fine thanks. He's got a nice big scar on his heel.


----------



## Aperitif (17 May 2010)

Excellent news on both counts - you'll be in good company


----------



## Tynan (17 May 2010)

How on earth is tynan not on the list

I'm a two ride vet and half of the first ever CC DD ride

you johnny come lately scummers


----------



## Will1985 (17 May 2010)

Tynan said:


> How on earth is tynan not on the list
> 
> *I'm a two ride vet and half of the first ever CC DD ride*
> 
> you johnny come lately scummers


+1  Some of these people have no respect!


----------



## iLB (17 May 2010)

ah yes, but i have done it there and back before


----------



## Aperitif (18 May 2010)

iLB said:


> ah yes, but i have done it there and back before



Doesn't count if you have done it in civilized company.  
Until you have survived Tynan's cuisine Andy, your ultimate test remains...


----------



## tmcd35 (18 May 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Is it an FNR?



Sorry, time for my 'Tim nice but dim' momment, FNR? Whats an FNR when it's at home?


----------



## Aperitif (18 May 2010)

Sorry,tm - it's a *F*riday *N*ight *R*ide to the Coast - check out elsewhere in this section for details. Come along! Once a month at full moon-ish time...I think it might be a bit off-putting to see each other in the daylight.


----------



## Origamist (18 May 2010)

4F
stevevw
Will1985
tmcd35
coruskate
Davywalnuts 
Aperitif
leyton condor
iLB (?)
redflightuk
Tynan


----------



## mistral (18 May 2010)

4F
stevevw
Will1985
tmcd35
coruskate
Davywalnuts 
Aperitif
leyton condor
iLB (?)
redflightuk
Tynan
Mistral


----------



## redjedi (18 May 2010)

Good turn out so far. I'll put my name down as long as it's better weather than last year 

4F
stevevw
Will1985
tmcd35
coruskate
Davywalnuts 
Aperitif
leyton condor
iLB (?)
redflightuk
Tynan
Mistral 
Redjedi


----------



## Aperitif (18 May 2010)

It's looking a bit like a classymeaty rugby team at the moment - 'the Hidden Gazelles'


----------



## Tynan (18 May 2010)

bah, half of that lot won't show

and the rest will go to sleep at the halfway stop

SteveVW however will magic himself to the finish and set up a haven for tired and hungry and thirsty CC riders, bless him


----------



## tmcd35 (19 May 2010)

Tynan said:


> bah, half of that lot won't show
> 
> and the rest will go to sleep at the halfway stop
> 
> SteveVW however will magic himself to the finish and set up a haven for tired and hungry and thirsty CC riders, bless him



I'm (now) determind to show (famous last words) - but yes I can see myself bedding down at the half way point


----------



## Aperitif (19 May 2010)

Last year I laid on the pavement at the 'food' stop and nodded off - no problem...awoke in Dunwich!


----------



## stevevw (19 May 2010)

I have some bad news for you lot, My van is dead  and I have spent so much on the new race bike it will not be fixed any time soon.




The good news is I should be able to borrow the soon to be Son inlaws van. I am also working on him to drive to the food stop for us too.


----------



## Aperitif (19 May 2010)

...our friendship is hanging by a thread Steve...

Your old van was obviously suffering from that well known Northern affliction- two rivers disease...otherwise known as 'Tynan wear'


----------



## CotterPin (19 May 2010)

I haven't done the DD for over a decade. On that occasion it poured with rain all night, my dynamo failed (well it only worked at speeds below three miles per hour) and a friend of mine was pushed off her bicycle by late night revellers in Great Dunmow...

Since then, every year I keep promising this year but every year I "accidentally" find myself with something else to do that night.


----------



## Biscuit (21 May 2010)

It's a first time for me, after missing it last year. Sadly, I find myself quite excited about the whole experience. 

4F
stevevw
Will1985
tmcd35
coruskate
Davywalnuts 
Aperitif
leyton condor
iLB (?)
redflightuk
Tynan
Mistral 
Redjedi
Biscuit


While I'm at it, is anyone making their way back from Dunwich in the general direction of Sudbury the following morning?


----------



## redjedi (21 May 2010)

Steve, I hope your Son in laws got a bigger van than you, the list is getting quite long


----------



## stevevw (21 May 2010)

We need 4F and any other locals to bring gezebo's, chairs, tables etc. I have a couple of free standing stoves, so if we can press gang a few cooks we should be fine.


----------



## 4F (21 May 2010)

stevevw said:


> We need 4F and any other locals to bring gezebo's, chairs, tables etc. I have a couple of free standing stoves, so if we can press gang a few cooks we should be fine.



That could be a possibility but I was only intending riding with a small rucksack


----------



## Tynan (23 May 2010)

no camper van ...


----------



## Aperitif (23 May 2010)

There was no camper van at Dunwich last year Ty. Two chi-chi chefs and lycra clad men mincing around outside!


----------



## 4F (23 May 2010)

Gazebo, camping chairs, camping table on stand by.


----------



## tordis (24 May 2010)

My first Dun Run this year and I can't wait


----------



## Origamist (24 May 2010)

origamist
4F
stevevw
Will1985
tmcd35
coruskate
Davywalnuts 
Aperitif
leyton condor
iLB (?)
redflightuk
Tynan
Mistral 
Redjedi
Biscuit
Tordis


----------



## Tynan (24 May 2010)

4F said:


> Gazebo, camping chairs, camping table on stand by.



Standby?

Book them in as dead certs 4F, to be prepositioned the day before with stellas, eggs, bacon and cake packed inside


----------



## Biscuit (26 May 2010)

4F said:


> OK I think I can set up an alternative "Cycle Chat" meal stop en route with a cool box of food and water stashed in a top secret location somewhere between Great Waldingfield and Needham Market to avoid the long wait next year.



I'm just north of Sudbury. So I can do similar to above. If I put this south, say Bulmer, then you can have three food points. Bulmer, Waldingfield, and Needham. 
Waddya reckon?


----------



## Tynan (26 May 2010)

I reckon dead cert, it's cold and lonely and tired out there in the small hours, any sort of solace is welcome, that official stop takes ages and is worse every year as more and more people take part

we can all chip in


----------



## Flying Dodo (26 May 2010)

To be honest, you're better off simply ensuring you've got enough food with you when you set off, or buy from a garage on the way, such as Epping. 

Last year me, User10571, Kats and a few others stood outside the village hall chomping on our sandwiches and watching the line of starving cyclists grow ever longer in front of us. Once finished, and with lighter pockets, we were rapidly on our way.

Much less hassle.

If about 1,000 did it last year, and there's good weather this July, it'll be worse.

Of course if someone were to set up a BBQ in a field with some tinnies, that might be a good idea!


----------



## Tynan (26 May 2010)

the lure of the stop is somewhere to sit with a cup of tea, indoors with electric lights

standing outside isn't quite the same in fairness to those that queued

it was/is a bit silly though, this event is rapidly getting a bit big, the queue for the cafe last year was absurb, it was nasty the year before


----------



## stevevw (27 May 2010)

Ok Boys and Girls an update.

I am about to spend a fortune on fixing the CC Snack wagon just for you lot. I have also primed the son in law about being at halfway with a van load of junk food for us. He will then go to Dunwich so we will have two vans and 4F's gazebo for the CC Posse Arrivee

Closer to the ride we will have to sort out what sustenance we want and how many people to cater for.


----------



## Will1985 (27 May 2010)

I might have a chat to the parents about coming down to Dunwich....although I'll ride home unless the weather is like last year.


----------



## Origamist (27 May 2010)

Origamist said:


> origamist
> 4F
> stevevw
> Will1985
> ...





User1314 said:


> I'm in. Just confirmed with the OH.
> 
> And I *am* turning up. On a fixed. With lights. But no bell.



You'd better get a rear wheel sorted then!



stevevw said:


> Ok Boys and Girls an update.
> 
> I am about to spend a fortune on fixing the CC Snack wagon just for you lot. I have also primed the son in law about being at halfway with a van load of junk food for us. He will then go to Dunwich so we will have two vans and 4F's gazebo for the CC Posse Arrivee
> 
> Closer to the ride we will have to sort out what sustenance we want and how many people to cater for.



This is very kind of you Steve; if you'd like a donation (beer, money, food etc) towards the maintenance/running costs of the revamped CC snack wagon, let me know...


----------



## rogerzilla (27 May 2010)

I'm going for a record time this year. We faffed about last year (my ride partner was somewhat untrained, as he confessed at Wethersfield) and only got to Dunwich at 0430 ;-) That was just because we saw the size of the queue at the food stop and decided to push on, saving an hour or so.

No idea which bike yet. I said I'd use the Brompton, but it may be at the resprayers. So...3-speed fixed, full-on tourer (boring) or the old 50s clubman again, which is the fastest of the lot. Or even my commuting bike, although I swore I'd never ride to Dunwich on Proper Fixed again.


----------



## Tynan (31 May 2010)

stevevw said:


> Ok Boys and Girls an update.
> 
> I am about to spend a fortune on fixing the CC Snack wagon just for you lot. I have also primed the son in law about being at halfway with a van load of junk food for us. He will then go to Dunwich so we will have two vans and 4F's gazebo for the CC Posse Arrivee
> 
> Closer to the ride we will have to sort out what sustenance we want and how many people to cater for.



Outstanding Steve, again, especiallY if a halfway van transpires, that really would be exceptionally decent

defo share of costs from me (perhaps not of the fortune to fix the van up, maybe it'd be cheaper to have it towed their and turned into a permenant installation to rival the cafe already there?)

Please put Tynan down for two rolls with everything in, four stellas and four teas


----------



## tmcd35 (1 Jun 2010)

rogerzilla said:


> I'm going for a record time this year.



So am I! I'm going for the 'slowest time anyones ever complete in' record. Which record are you going for


----------



## Biscuit (2 Jun 2010)

Hi,

Any of you lot from outside London had any luck reserving a bike place on the guards van?

I want to get from Sudbury to Liv St. However despite there being 4 bike spaces per train, none of them are reservable. So you just have to turn up and take a chance it seems. Wonder how many other people have the same idea??

No point in buying a ticket to arrive in London sans bike, for a bike ride.

Intercitys are a different story, but then if I have to cycle to Norwich to get one, I may as well cycle to London. :-)


----------



## Aperitif (2 Jun 2010)

Biscuit said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any of you lot from outside London had any luck reserving a bike place on the guards van?
> 
> ...



...and your problem is..?


----------



## Biscuit (2 Jun 2010)

Aperitif said:


> ...and your problem is..?



Meeting 1000 riders on a dark country lane coming the other way.


----------



## 4F (2 Jun 2010)

Biscuit said:


> Hi,
> 
> Intercitys are a different story, but then if I have to cycle to Norwich to get one, I may as well cycle to London. :-)



Intercity goes via Ipswich and Colchester Over 20 bikes in the guards van last year


----------



## Biscuit (2 Jun 2010)

So either nip across to Colchester or chance it then 4F? Did you get on at Ipswich, at the 20 bike point?


----------



## tordis (2 Jun 2010)

Just found out that Mr Tordis wants to go, too. Thing is, he's only been cycling for two weeks now. I sincerely hope I won't have to pick him up from the ground, or worse still, wait with him in the middle of nowhere for the sun to come up


----------



## Aperitif (2 Jun 2010)

tordis said:


> Just found out that Mr Tordis wants to go, too. Thing is, he's only been cycling for two weeks now. I sincerely hope I won't have to pick him up from the ground, or worse still, wait with him in the middle of nowhere for the sun to come up



Tie a luggage label around his big toe - he'll be ok, particularly if he cycles with the CycleChat posse. 'We never let anyone down'. Lose them, yes, but in a charming fashion.


----------



## 4F (2 Jun 2010)

Biscuit said:


> So either nip across to Colchester or chance it then 4F? Did you get on at Ipswich, at the 20 bike point?



Yep but I bought a ticket last time. However the train before had a problem and terminated at Ipswich and 12 people got off with bikes. I was a little concerned at this point however the guard got everyone one the next train I was booked on on as well as additional bikes at Manningtree, Colchester and Stratford. Given that it already had bikes on from Norwich, Diss and Stowmarket it seemed like the tardis. 

Given there is a train every 20 mins I cannot see there being a problem. However if you book on the National Express site you can make a reservation for your bike.


----------



## Biscuit (2 Jun 2010)

Cheers 4F,

Thanks for the info.

Nat Xpress said no reservations on the trains from my area since they're all local services, not intercity. 
Anyway I've given up worrying about it. I shall buy a ticket and try to get on.
If not I shall cycle home and join in at Sudbury on the way through.
I shall have to cycle back from Dunwich anyway, so I'll shall certainly get the miles in, one way or another! :-)

Might c u at the start.... might not?


----------



## rogerzilla (2 Jun 2010)

tmcd35 said:


> So am I! I'm going for the 'slowest time anyones ever complete in' record. Which record are you going for



Being able to get a cup of tea at Great Waldingfield would be a worthy target


----------



## tmcd35 (2 Jun 2010)

So all this talk of trains, what time does folk usually set off for London? Do you aim to get at the pub at bang on 8pm for the off, or get there a hour or two early? Make a day of it in London?


----------



## Will1985 (2 Jun 2010)

Can't remember what time we got there last year - maybe about 19:30ish and sat around chatting with a drink. Probably left around 20:45. Plenty of people arrive at Liverpool St to make a move en masse.

Lots get on at Ipswich but both years I've got on at Diss the guard is already aware and happy that the bike van will be full.


----------



## Biscuit (2 Jun 2010)

I'm thinking 19:30, since me train will be getting there around 19:15, and will need to toodle up Hackney Road onto Mare St to get to the pub.
Can't make it earlier since I have to drop off the sprog.


----------



## Tynan (2 Jun 2010)

will has very politely missed out the point that they were waiting for me to show up after a long and fractious day, they weren't polite enough to let me have a much wanted pint though

I did Ipswich last two years and no bother whatsoever, it's the main line, lots and lots of big trains running regular early in the morning so loads of room, relax


----------



## rogerzilla (3 Jun 2010)

tmcd35 said:


> So all this talk of trains, what time does folk usually set off for London? Do you aim to get at the pub at bang on 8pm for the off, or get there a hour or two early? Make a day of it in London?


I have quite a long journey to get there, so I generally ride from St Pancras, say hello and then get cracking before my legs turn cold. I'm afraid I'm an 8pm starter, having got really stuck behind a sea of migraine-inducing flashing lights in 2005 when I got to the lanes. PLEASE put them on steady when it gets really dark! It's also nice to get off the A104 before it gets dark and the boy racers come out.


----------



## redjedi (3 Jun 2010)

stevevw said:


> Ok Boys and Girls an update.
> 
> I am about to spend a fortune on fixing the CC Snack wagon just for you lot. I have also primed the son in law about being at halfway with a van load of junk food for us. He will then go to Dunwich so we will have two vans and 4F's gazebo for the CC Posse Arrivee
> 
> Closer to the ride we will have to sort out what sustenance we want and how many people to cater for.



Good work Steve, thank you. Having instant access to food, coffee and beer as soon as we got there was a godsend.

And one at the halfway stop would be perfect. Martin, Ant and me got there when the queue was enormous so decided to eat what we were carrying, fill up our water bottles and have a quick nap on the pavement 

Looks like we'll have a much larger posse this time. I don't think we'll be able to all fit into the recovery vehicles, so we're going to have to make the effort to get back on the bikes and ride home or at least to Ipswich station 

Fingers crossed for better weather this year.


----------



## Tynan (3 Jun 2010)

weather was cracking last year barring a few rather chilly showers once we were there, and they looked a lot more pleasant crammed inside the camper than standing in the long slow queue for the cafe

a very pleasant following wind which is all you could ask for, the weather has been decent two years running for that matter ...


----------



## rogerzilla (4 Jun 2010)

2008 was freezing cold though. My ride partner lost all feeling in his hands for a month afterwards. Last year was a lot better - and we were in the car on the way home when it started raining.


----------



## tmcd35 (5 Jun 2010)

User1314 said:


> ...substantial black pudding, one fried egg, three fat sausages, one thick slice of bacon, one fried tomato, fried onions, one waffle, a bit of brown sauce, some chilli sauce and a tad of lemon juice, five stellas and a large pot of tea. Will pay contribution of course.



God that has my stomach speaking to me in a loud rumbling voice.


----------



## Tynan (8 Jun 2010)

it was a very small cooking area with a very small pan crock

I think you're aiming a bit high, we ran it flat out to produce two big bacon and egg rolls at a time, with mushrooms or tomatoes for the adventurous

the stellas came out as quick as a person wanted though, Steve was a thoughtful and genial host, bless him


----------



## Fattman (11 Jun 2010)

What-ho Chaps & Chapesses! Mind me tagging along to say hello? Planning on doing the DD this year after hearing about it on Jack Thurston's Bike Show a couple of years back, and this being first opportunity. 

Feel a bit cheeky, given I've only been on the forum a short while, feeling like I'm dobbing in on others' selfless efforts but will happily donate cash/half-nibbled Mars bar/empty gel sachet to any worthy cause.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Jun 2010)

That's a nice pear you have there fattman! 
Welcome aboard - plenty on here from down your way - Auntie helen's famous Essex rides might be good practice if you want to live up to your forum name...cakestopfests! Not ideal Dynamo training!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Jun 2010)

i have been given a pass from SWMBO to particpate in this jolly jape. I shall do so as part of a very small team from "Horsham Cycling" no doubt as their lanterne rouge as I fully expect to keep pace with them for at least the first 500 metres as they are racing snakes to a man.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Jun 2010)

You'll soon make the transition to CycleChat Cobra Greg - keep Tynan and Will company at the back if you fancy...


----------



## Fattman (13 Jun 2010)

Aperitif said:


> That's a nice pear you have there fattman!
> Welcome aboard - plenty on here from down your way - Auntie helen's famous Essex rides might be good practice if you want to live up to your forum name...cakestopfests! Not ideal Dynamo training!



Fanks a lot, I'll keep an eye out (any partic. thread should I be looking for?)... I find cake a satisfying excuse for not getting up the hills on the way home!


----------



## stevevw (14 Jun 2010)

Fattman
You are almost in the far better county of Herts so you could come out to play with us for a bit of training at cake eating. Out most Sundays usually starting from Watton at Stone or Hertford.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Jun 2010)

Aperitif said:


> You'll soon make the transition to *CycleChat Cobra* Greg - keep Tynan and Will company at the back if you fancy...



Ah, so that's what you all drink is it?


----------



## Tynan (14 Jun 2010)

Aperitif said:


> You'll soon make the transition to CycleChat Cobra Greg - keep Tynan and Will company at the back if you fancy...



gawd you're sly, that from a man that rode through most of the preceding 24 hours and got a few hours kip before setting of on another overnighter, you looked like death at the start

will was good enough to drag me around at only a fraction above my best possible speed on a good day

sadly he said he was planning 'to go for a time' this year, whatever that means


----------



## Will1985 (14 Jun 2010)

We'll see Tynan, I'll be effectively back to early season fitness when I can resume in early July.


----------



## Tynan (14 Jun 2010)

I should hope so too will

I not only need someone to drag him round, that someone also needs to know the way


----------



## Will1985 (14 Jun 2010)

Eh? Did we get lost?

It's Liverpool St to Hackney Fields which gets most people.


----------



## BigSteev (15 Jun 2010)

Will1985 said:


> Eh? Did we get lost?
> 
> It's Liverpool St to Hackney Fields which gets most people.



There's your problem right there. It's London Fields in Hackney.


----------



## stevevw (15 Jun 2010)

Ok not long to go now. Can we get a role call going of those that want to be included on the CC Catering van food list so we can get an idea of numbers?

For the halfway stop I am planning on doing a big caldron of vegetable soup that I will put some pasta in served with a lump of French stick to give us some extra carbs for the second half. I will also get some cans of sweet sticky drink and some Bananas.

For Dunwich it will probably be the usual fry up, roll’s and beer. What do the Veggies want to eat?

I am getting the future son in law to meet us at halfway and then drive on to Dunwich so I think it only right that we pay something towards his fuel. All food will be at cost divided between us all as we did last year, this is a none profit making service for Cycle Chat members only. Put either (M) for meat eater or (V) for vegetarian after your names please.

Copy, paste and add your names to this list please.

Stevevw (M)
AlanH (M)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Jun 2010)

Nowt for me thanks lads, I'll be attempting self sufficiency on this one, and will, no doubt, be keeping my club colleagues waiting at Dunwich, with the return transport, on account of my pedestrian pace.


----------



## redjedi (15 Jun 2010)

Sounds great Steve. We're going to have to find a hidden place away from the hungry hoards at the halfway stop.

Good to see your taking advantage of your future son-in-law's eagerness to impress 

Stevevw (M)
AlanH (M)
redjedi (M)


----------



## Biscuit (15 Jun 2010)

Blimey sounds fantastic Steve. Happy to chip in on all fronts mentioned.

Stevevw (M)
AlanH (M)
redjedi (M)
biscuit (M)


----------



## stevevw (15 Jun 2010)

redjedi said:


> We're going to have to find a hidden place away from the hungry hoards at the halfway stop.



Working on that 

Feel free to chip in with ideas 4F


----------



## 4F (15 Jun 2010)

Stevevw (M)
AlanH (M)
redjedi (M)
biscuit (M)
4F (M) + (lots of Stella)


Needham Lakes (Needham Market) would be a good stop for the food. This is very close to where we stopped at the bottom of that long hill last year waiting for Tynan and Will to catch up  before deciding to head on as it looked like it might rain.


----------



## mistral (15 Jun 2010)

Stevevw (M)
 AlanH (M)
 redjedi (M)
 biscuit (M)
 4F (M) + (lots of Stella)
Mistral (V)


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (15 Jun 2010)

Stevevw (M)
AlanH (M)
redjedi (M)
biscuit (M)
4F (M) + (lots of Stella)
Mistral (V)
Sig(V) + cake


----------



## Aperitif (15 Jun 2010)

Stevevw (M)
AlanH (M)
redjedi (M)
biscuit (M)
4F (M) + (lots of Stella)
Mistral (V)
Sig(V) + cake 
Aperitif (*V*)  (Who is Stella? The one by starlight I hope...)


----------



## Aperitif (15 Jun 2010)

Anyway, I have never tasted a soup called 'Ron' - is it made of rabbit? 
"Ron Rabbit, Ron Rabbit, Ron, Ron, Ron..."
Excellent organisation Steve - give up this cycling lark and follow the peletons - you'll make a few bobs.


----------



## redjedi (15 Jun 2010)

Can I request something other than Stella please. Guinness or some sort of ale is good (I'll still drink the Stella though if that's all there is )

A second frying pan may be needed for all these veggies


----------



## Andrij (15 Jun 2010)

redjedi said:


> Can I request something other than Stella please. Guinness or some sort of ale is good (I'll still drink the Stella though if that's all there is )



Can't say how long it will last, but I'll probably be starting the ride weighed down with G&T...


----------



## Aperitif (15 Jun 2010)

Andrij said:


> Can't say how long it will last, but I'll probably be starting the ride weighed down with G&T...



Why so much tonic Andrij?


----------



## Tynan (15 Jun 2010)

Will1985 said:


> Eh? Did we get lost?
> 
> It's Liverpool St to Hackney Fields which gets most people.



you silly arse, it meant you

we did have a slight diversion at one point but no complaints here at all, I couldn;t have asked for a better chap to keep up with


----------



## Tynan (15 Jun 2010)

Steve, you (and your son in law to be by association) are absolute angels from heaven

Tynan in for everything going please and can I remind anyone man enough about the ride home ...

Stevevw (M)
AlanH (M)
redjedi (M)
biscuit (M)
4F (M) + (lots of Stella)
Mistral (V)
Sig(V) + cake
Aperitif (V) (Who is Stella? The one by starlight I hope...) 
Tynan (everything)


----------



## rb58 (27 Jun 2010)

Okay. So. I've done some FNRttCs and SMRbtLs and was wondering how the Dun Run compares? You see, with my advancing years and spreading belly, speedy rides are a challenge. At the moment I'm planning to do it, but will bow out gracefully if it's an all out effort to get to the coast in 20 minutes. Whereas if it's FNRttC type of pace, but with fewer stops, I'll give it a go.

So, is it quick? Or doesn't it matter?


----------



## Aperitif (27 Jun 2010)

rb58 said:


> Okay. So. I've done some FNRttCs and SMRbtLs and was wondering how the Dun Run compares? You see, with my advancing years and spreading belly, speedy rides are a challenge. At the moment I'm planning to do it, but will bow out gracefully if it's an all out effort to get to the coast in 20 minutes. Whereas if it's FNRttC type of pace, but with fewer stops, I'll give it a go.
> 
> So, is it quick? Or doesn't it matter?



You can have my place Ross - go for it! 

(But do the Brighton genteel ride first, followed by the return - as fast as you like. Then ride to London Fields! "Robert's Your Mother's Brother!"

As I said, go for it. you'll be amongst friends who help and care. (And give you breakfast at rip-off prices!  )


----------



## Andrij (27 Jun 2010)

rb58 said:


> So, is it quick? Or doesn't it matter?



Ride at a speed of your choosing. There's a set start time (sorta) but the only finish 'deadline' depends on your arrangements to get back home. Feeling spritely? Speed up and catch some of the whippets? Feeling a bit tired? Slow down. You're bound to find someone riding at your pace, whatever that is, and regardless of how often you change your pace.

As I'm planning on the double (FNRttC the night before), I will most likely spend most of the night with Team Slow (a bunch of reprobates upstanding pillars of the community from yacf).


----------



## stevevw (27 Jun 2010)

I would like to think that Team Cycle Chat will stay together ish so we know who we are feeding at half way and at Dunwich. It would be a bit anoying if we find Greg and his van at halfway and he has no food left for us


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Jun 2010)

rb58 said:


> So, is it quick? Or doesn't it matter?



Ross, look out for a large bloke dressed in black on a very black bicycle travelling very slowly. Most likely it will be me. Feel free to suck my wheel. If it involves going fast I travel by train.


----------



## Aperitif (27 Jun 2010)

"Greg" - the man who took the 'BR' out of broom wagon!


----------



## redflightuk (27 Jun 2010)

Stevevw (M)
AlanH (M)
redjedi (M)
biscuit (M)
4F (M) + (lots of Stella)
Mistral (V)
Sig(V) + cake
Aperitif (V) (Who is Stella? The one by starlight I hope...) 
Tynan (everything)
Redflightuk(M)
Another one going for the double.


----------



## Tynan (28 Jun 2010)

I've bought a new tyre to replace the fast fading rear

I've not bought a new chainring to replace one that's rapidly going beyond shark tooth and to the realms of ninja star

double what redflight, the fnrttc? that's insane imho, I'm going to give myself a three day break I think to make the return trip more likely

as regards the posse riding together, we were all more o rless at the halfway stop at about the right time weren't we?

I suggest a proper firm list of people to cater for and then cater for them, ie stop me eating everything, beating the fare on offer from the regular stop isn't going to be too hard, a cup of soup and two cups of tea is what I remembered

with respect to all concerned, wanting a pan for the veggies and a choice of beers smacks to me of rather abusing Steve's good nature and generosity

I'm really starting to look forward to it now


----------



## stevevw (28 Jun 2010)

Tynan said:


> with respect to all concerned, wanting a pan for the veggies and a choice of beers smacks to me of rather abusing Steve's good nature and generosity



I will have two double burner stoves this year and a small single for boiling water. As for beer I think you will have to put up with some sort of larger, Bitter and maybe Cider for the youngsters. And if I catch any of you trying to nick my Guinness there will be trouble.


----------



## Tynan (28 Jun 2010)

I stand corrected


----------



## Tynan (29 Jun 2010)

can I gently float the idea that perhaps the vans carry a track pump if there's room?


----------



## stevevw (30 Jun 2010)

track pump, tool box and spare tubes added to the ever growing list. 

And they will have a mobile just in case we need help.


----------



## Tynan (30 Jun 2010)

cor

people really should be carrying their own tubes though surely? ditto mobile surely

I was thinking of the people that like 100psi and won't get that from their pump

how mpg will these heavily laden wagons be getting? it's sounding like quite the operation

good work fella, not long to go now, what you and the nearly in law are doing will really nice on the night


----------



## Dan B (30 Jun 2010)

Tynan said:


> I was thinking of the people that like 100psi and won't get that from their pump


I thought _I_ had a weedy upper body, but if you can't get 100psi from a decent small pump there's something wrong with you or it


----------



## Aperitif (30 Jun 2010)

coruskate said:


> I thought _I_ had a weedy upper body, but if you can't get 100psi from a decent small pump there's something wrong with you or it



 beat me to it!


----------



## Tynan (30 Jun 2010)

I must be dong it wrong then, I've used a variety of pumps and start losing interest at about 80 or 90, that said I'm never quite sure anyway

I wasn't necessarily meaning me anyway


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Jun 2010)

see oh two?


----------



## Tynan (3 Jul 2010)

for anyone worrying about my fitness to compete (will) two brand new tyres fitted today, and the rear an expensive one

and an entire new set of chainring, chain, casette and jockey wheels order to be fitted in time

a long look at the chainring/chain in the bright sun today showed them clearly to be an utter disgrace

if I can scrap up £25 the headset wants replacing too


----------



## Andrij (3 Jul 2010)

It'd be more impressive if you did it on a £50 BSO!


----------



## Tynan (3 Jul 2010)

erm yes

I saw some of that last year though, saw a bloke well into the ride on a horrid mtb with squeeking and grinding moving parts

I asked him if he'd really ridden this far on it, assumung he was on a mile long hop between two local points

he was most indignant

the chainset is all looky likey cheapo BBB kit though to reduce costs, so that should cheer you up


----------



## Andrij (4 Jul 2010)

Apologies, wasn't having a go. Just a bit of late-nite humour that mis-fired.


----------



## Tynan (4 Jul 2010)

no offence taken whatsoever, I wasn't really sure what you meant, carry on


----------



## redjedi (6 Jul 2010)

I think the local station is a bad idea. Small train with only a couple of bike spaces, and with lots of cyclists waiting, it could be a long wait. They also only come every couple of hours.
Ipswich is 30 miles away, and is the best idea as there are a few trains every hour.

We could ride there or all the way home. Unless there is room for a lift in the snack wagon.
But with so many CCers putting their names forward, I think we'll be riding somewhere.


----------



## 4F (6 Jul 2010)

The options are:-

Dunwich to Ipswich 31 miles
Trains every ½ hour ex Ipswich 09:42 / 10:08 / 10:42 / 11:08 etc 
　
Dunwich to Diss 29 miles
Trains once an hour at 17 mins past the hour
　
Dunwich to Halesworth 14 miles (would have to change at Ipswich)
Halesworth is the stop before Darsham  but these trains only have spaces for 4 bikes but if you get a decent guard you may get more on.
Trains every 2 hours 08:37 / 10:37 etc


----------



## zimzum42 (6 Jul 2010)

If I do this I'm quite tempted to drive there a day or two before, park car full of biscuits and coke, then ride to Ipswich and take the train to London.

Problem is once the bike is in the car I've no space for passengers so will feel a bit guilty - will have to park somewhere well hidden!


----------



## 4F (6 Jul 2010)

If you do drive Zim you can cycle the 6 miles to Darsham and get the train to London Liverpool street from there. This is what Stevevw did last year.


----------



## zimzum42 (6 Jul 2010)

Sounds like a plan!

I reckon I could manage one other passenger - now, how do we work out who that might be!

Or do people want to chip in together and buy me a cycle rack!!!!


----------



## Tynan (6 Jul 2010)

this year is ride back year for me, no question

back in daylight heading for home with pubs open must be easier than outward in the dark init?

there were an awful lot of people last year, bound to be stacks more this year given the new cycling is cool frenzy


----------



## leyton condor (6 Jul 2010)

Why don't you book yourself a coach ticket through southwark cyclists. I did this last year and am doing it again this year.
Yes there is a bit of waiting around, but what else are you going to do on a Sunday afternoon after cycling all night?
Nice snooze on the bus on he way back and a pint at Smithfields before cycling home.
http://southwarkcyclists.org.uk/content/dunwich-dynamo

Only applies if you live in London I suppose.


----------



## zimzum42 (6 Jul 2010)

What kind of pace do you lot ride it at?


----------



## 4F (6 Jul 2010)

zimzum42 said:


> What kind of pace do you lot ride it at?



Last year my speedo showed a tad over 15 mph Tynan and Will were a bit quicker


----------



## Tynan (6 Jul 2010)

I was trying to keep up with Will, blame him

he, bless him, was riding as slow as he could so I could keep up


----------



## zimzum42 (6 Jul 2010)

I am so unsure about all this - I have never ridden so far in one go, so know that i should pace myself etc.

But I also know what i'm like, and I'll want to be riding fast(ish)

I've done a few 70 milers but my regular rides are usually about 40 miles, trying to get the average as near 20 as I can. I fear that will all go wrong on a ride like this!


----------



## 4F (6 Jul 2010)

My plan last year was to take it easy for the first 3 hours but that soon went out of the window as it was in the high 17's With that many riders (1000 last year) it is easy to find a group riding the same speed as you


----------



## zimzum42 (6 Jul 2010)

I'm not on buying new lights either as I don't need a strong beam in London and don't do much night riding anyway, so I hope whoever is at the front has got a good beam!


----------



## Biscuit (7 Jul 2010)

All this chat about speed has got me thinking. Anyone else doing this on a single speeder ?


----------



## zimzum42 (7 Jul 2010)

If I do it I'll be on a 49-16 fixie


----------



## stevevw (7 Jul 2010)

zimzum42 said:


> I am so unsure about all this - I have never ridden so far in one go, so know that i should pace myself etc.
> 
> But I also know what i'm like, and I'll want to be riding fast(ish)
> 
> I've done a few 70 milers but my regular rides are usually about 40 miles, trying to get the average as near 20 as I can. I fear that will all go wrong on a ride like this!



Close to 20mph over 70 miles. back it off to 15 - 16 and you will do it no problem come down to 14 - 15 and ride at the front of the main Cycle Chat peloton to drag us all along or knock Tynan out the way and jump on Will's wheel if you want to get to Dunwich at warp speed.

Any more for the food list? copy and paste please.

Stevevw (M)
AlanH (M)
redjedi (M)
biscuit (M)
4F (M) + (lots of Stella)
Mistral (V)
Sig(V) + cake
Kats (M) + Vegtables?
Tynan (everything)
Redflightuk(M)


----------



## Biscuit (7 Jul 2010)

Ah 46-16 Free. Can't face all that effort up and have to peddle down the other side. I have tried it for a couple of months after my free broke, and had to flip the hub.

So long as I'm not holding up the keener CC'rs


----------



## stevevw (7 Jul 2010)

zimzum42 said:


> If I do it I'll be on a 49-16 fixie



I may be doing it fixed 48-16 this year, depends if i get round to changing the aero wing base bars to somthing I can fit lights to.


----------



## zimzum42 (7 Jul 2010)

That's a thought, wold it be worth clipping the aero bars on for extra riding positions?


----------



## Biscuit (7 Jul 2010)

Ha, I would almost certainly drop off riding aero in the wee small hours.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Jul 2010)

Biscuit said:


> All this chat about speed has got me thinking. Anyone else doing this on a single speeder ?



Thought about it. 48 x 18 fixed. Decided not to.


----------



## stevevw (7 Jul 2010)

I would be tempted to use a freewheel if I had a rear brake or a way of fitting one


----------



## rb58 (7 Jul 2010)

I'm definitely doing it and will be dragging a couple of mates along too. My heroic plan at the moment is to ride back, but I'll be going via towns where I 'know' people/can be rescued from/have train stations......


----------



## Will1985 (7 Jul 2010)

I really hope I can tolerate 150 miles (to home) in the saddle this year - speed certainly won't be on the agenda. Haven't bought a train ticket yet, and I'll wimp out if it rains and stay in London for the night!

So in other words, I'm still a maybe.


----------



## leyton condor (7 Jul 2010)

QUOTE]Any more for the food list? copy and paste please.[[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the offer Steve but I will be coming along with a couple of mates from work. I have purchased a carradice super C saddlepack to fill to the brim with goodies to eat whilst queing at the cafe for breakfast and to miss out on queing at the halfway point. I hope to met up with you all at the start though.
*zimzum42 *close to 20mph! stop worrying and enjoy the ride.


----------



## zimzum42 (7 Jul 2010)

User1314 said:


> Stevevw (M)
> AlanH (M)
> redjedi (M)
> biscuit (M)
> ...


Sorry for ignorance, but what is V and M for?


----------



## Aperitif (7 Jul 2010)

Veggie and 'Mammal'


----------



## redjedi (7 Jul 2010)

Are you doing both again this year Martin?


----------



## Aperitif (7 Jul 2010)

I'm thinking of riding across to Loughborough afterwards and diving down to London - now that I know the way...


----------



## stevevw (8 Jul 2010)

Aperitif said:


> I'm thinking of riding across to Loughborough afterwards and diving down to London - now that I know the way...



I'll send Nigel as your lead out


----------



## Aperitif (8 Jul 2010)

stevevw said:


> I'll send Nigel as your lead out



Ta. A heavy pub lunch would ensue...probably get back by Wednesday!


----------



## Tynan (10 Jul 2010)

A wipe of a damp cloth a week ago revealed what even to a casual optimistic eye was a worrying 'crack in the paint' at the junction of seat post and cross bar on both sides, a week of riding regardless it's gone to LBS for new running gear where all three of those there said the frame is finished and under no circumstances should it be ridden

for the life of me I can't think of anything that could have caused anything likely to have caused that, off to Condor next week to expore the frame warranty

but even an optimist must feel that the DD is a non runner

yes, I'm heartedly farked off, big time


----------



## 4F (11 Jul 2010)

Sorry to hear that Tynan, what a bummer


----------



## Tynan (11 Jul 2010)

yes, I'm not happy at all, and right at the moment when the bike was about to spruced up for another year of fun

at least I popped into the LBS before they fitted £150 worth of running gear and a headset

and for that matter spotted it at all before it all fell apart as I was doing my sprint finish going over London Bridge/somewhere in the middle of nowhere in Suffolk in the wee hours


----------



## leyton condor (13 Jul 2010)

Sorry to hear about your bike Tynan, if I had a spare one I would offer you a loan.

Well I do have a spare one, but it is a bit of a BSO. 18 ish year old Muddy fox courier comp mountain bike. Yours for the night if you really want to suffer.

Or you could go down the impulse buy route, and buy yourself a new one just in time


----------



## stevevw (13 Jul 2010)

Tynan said:


> A wipe of a damp cloth a week ago revealed what even to a casual optimistic eye was a worrying 'crack in the paint' at the junction of seat post and cross bar on both sides, a week of riding regardless it's gone to LBS for new running gear where all three of those there said the frame is finished and under no circumstances should it be ridden
> 
> for the life of me I can't think of anything that could have caused anything likely to have caused that, off to Condor next week to expore the frame warranty
> 
> ...



Tynan
I have a Bianchi Pista you can use. Could probably get it down to Liverpool street for you and then put it in the van at Dunwich


----------



## Tynan (13 Jul 2010)

bless you Steve

Condor were very good today and it looks as if they'll have it all dealt with in time

But if they don't and you're happy to do that, that'd be very good indeed of you, you really are going too far with they decent bloke weighing in routine


----------



## redjedi (13 Jul 2010)

Sorry about your bike Tynan.

From experience I would be very careful about buying a new bike just in time for the Dun Run. I did that last year, and it was quite uncomfortable 

I should also point out (just in case you hadn't realised) that the Bianchi Pista is a* fixed gear*, but very lovely bike.


----------



## Tynan (13 Jul 2010)

redjedi said:


> Sorry about your bike Tynan.
> 
> From experience I would be very careful about buying a new bike just in time for the Dun Run. I did that last year, and it was quite uncomfortable
> 
> I should also point out (just in case you hadn't realised) that the Bianchi Pista is a* fixed gear*, but very lovely bike.



teehee, I well rember jedi and voiced the same concerns, only a new frame though init, all I'd be missing is the flex from the cracked seat tube, anyway, I don;t have it yet

fixed, yes, I thought that, I am rather keen to try a fixed although doing on the DD is a bit of a bold one


----------



## stevevw (14 Jul 2010)

Tynan said:


> fixed, yes, I thought that, I am rather keen to try a fixed although doing on the DD is a bit of a bold one




I only offered so I did not have to ride it for 120 miles


----------



## Tynan (14 Jul 2010)

indeed, I'm now promised firmly my bike back next Tuesday so just in time

but thanks again Steve, very decent indeed of you, I'd have given it a crack too, what a way to learn fixie, riding it overnight for 100 miles plus


----------



## stevevw (15 Jul 2010)

What time are we meeting up at Liverpool street and then London fields?

I can get to Liverpool Street for 6pm - 6:30pm - 7pm

Leaning towards 6pm so we get time for a pint and a box of noodles before the off.


----------



## leyton condor (16 Jul 2010)

What time are people planning on leaving London Fields for Dunwich?


----------



## Tynan (16 Jul 2010)

I should get the ride back today and with new running gear and cables and tyres only a few weeks old with a posh conti 25 on the back

And this year I won't be arriving at the last second and keeping everyone waiting

a pint and some noodles sounds triff, I can get there whenever, that said I'm not sure about setting off time, the only argument for an early departure would be to try and beat the crush at the stop and I suppose the queue at the cafe, are all camper vans at all stages still in effect (crosses fingers)

I'm happy to meet you early doors if you want to Steve, for the sheer pleasure of your company naturally but also to repay some of the splendid contribution you're making to CC posse's experience of the ride

Are there any takers for the ride back? I'm determined to do it, even if I have to (deep breath) do it on my own


----------



## 4F (16 Jul 2010)

I regret that I am going to be a no show on this one.


----------



## leyton condor (16 Jul 2010)

4F said:


> I regret that I am going to be a no show on this one.


What, no show for all of it or just the ride back?

I'm afraid that I am lightly rubbing my name off the list to ride back (it was only lightly pencilled in anyway)as I haven't been cycling as much as usual lately. Maybe next year and I will book the Monday off work.


----------



## 4F (16 Jul 2010)

leyton condor said:


> What, no show for all of it or just the ride back?
> 
> I'm afraid that I am lightly rubbing my name off the list to ride back (it was only lightly pencilled in anyway)as I haven't been cycling as much as usual lately. Maybe next year and I will book the Monday off work.




A no show either way


----------



## redjedi (16 Jul 2010)

Sorry to hear that Tony.

I'm not committing myself to riding back. As much as I would like to, I can't make that decision until after breakfast on Sunday. 

Ipswich I think would the minimum.


----------



## redjedi (16 Jul 2010)

Does anyone have the gps data for the route? I've just taken delivery of a Garmin Dakota 20, so I've got a week to get used to it.

If I'm late to Herne Hill on Sunday, it's because it's not working properly


----------



## stevevw (16 Jul 2010)

Luke give this a go. It is the one I had on my Garmin last year although 4F took us on a diversion for a comfort break just after day break. but should be close enough to get you to the beach. Having said that we are all riding together this year are we not?


http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=151697


----------



## redjedi (16 Jul 2010)

stevevw said:


> Luke give this a go. It is the one I had on my Garmin last year although 4F took us on a diversion for a comfort break just after day break. but should be close enough to get you to the beach. Having said that we are all riding together this year are we not?
> 
> 
> http://bikeroutetoas...x?course=151697



Thanks. Of course we'll be riding together, but it's always nice to know where you're going.

Especially as last year there was one point where we were getting different directions from different people  and we ended up going up the A12 for the last few miles.


----------



## frank9755 (16 Jul 2010)

I'm planning to come, fresh from Brighton the night before. Will aim for London Fields at 7:30-ish.

Ride back is a possibility - will see how I feel / how much sleep I can grab during Saturday!

Frank


----------



## Tynan (16 Jul 2010)

not another friday night type

teef gave me bloody ab dabs with his ashen harrowed face last year

riding togeher is a nice idea except it so bloody hard to stick together in the dark for the first couple of hours whe there's so many bikes, I barely hung onto will last year by dint of his distinctive lights

jedi, it's in the mind! picture it and it will beso, 30 miles to Ipswich only leaves another (ahem) 90 bak to London, just have to aim at the smoke, all roads and all that


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (16 Jul 2010)

Steve , what time are you getting to liverpool st? I can meet you there as I'll come up by train from Romford

Tynan , I'm a possible for the ride back or a least as far as I can get as I still haven't sorted out a train ticket


----------



## Tynan (16 Jul 2010)

I think you'll be fine just buying one at Ipswich sig, you might even wangle a lift there from the allgiving Steve

But you're obviously very welcome to roll back to London with me


----------



## stevevw (17 Jul 2010)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> Steve , what time are you getting to liverpool st? I can meet you there as I'll come up by train from Romford



I think 6:30 at Liverpool Street would be best, Slow ride up to London Fields for about 7:00 quick pint and off at 8:00


----------



## Tynan (17 Jul 2010)

6 week break with the preceding 5 days to the ride to get fit again?

I was going to take two days off prior, but having this weeks off has rather queered things, three days next week and then 2 off I think, maybe just one

that was a list earlier in the thread although more accurately it was the list of those going that wanted catering for


----------



## stevevw (18 Jul 2010)

I have started a riders list thread. So get your names down.

https://www.cyclechat.net/


----------



## mistral (18 Jul 2010)

I'm afraid I can no longer do this one


----------



## 4F (19 Jul 2010)

Just had this through from a mate who is doing it this year which may be of interest:-

Just to let you know one of our gang has a large house in Gosbeck ( just after Coddenham near the village hall ) which is on the route. He is doing bacon sarnies, burgers and drinks to all riders at a modest charge to cover costs. . Not looking to make a profit, just to have a laugh.


----------



## leyton condor (19 Jul 2010)

4F said:


> Just had this through from a mate who is doing it this year which may be of interest:-
> 
> Just to let you know one of our gang has a large house in Gosbeck ( just after Coddenham near the village hall ) which is on the route. He is doing bacon sarnies, burgers and drinks to all riders at a modest charge to cover costs. . Not looking to make a profit, just to have a laugh.




That is of much interest as I am cycling with a few from work who have no affiliation to any forum or club and I am not looking forward to a 2 hour queue at the flora. I am thinking along the lines of self sufficiency but however sandwiches I make I know i will eat them before the end.

Will it be signposted?


----------



## Tynan (19 Jul 2010)

What's wrong with the camper van in a secret location leyton?

Assuming the gracious Steve is happy with that, the list of CC riders looks surprisingly short at the moment

I recall that a great deal of the attraction of the halfway stop last year was somewhere indoors with a seat, table, lights and a hot cup of tea, sadly all rather difficult to carry on a bike


----------



## 4F (19 Jul 2010)

Leyton message back in

Signs will start from Coddenham ish. Wont miss … the waft of Bacon will draw a few in !!


----------



## leyton condor (19 Jul 2010)

Tynan said:


> What's wrong with the camper van in a secret location leyton?
> 
> Assuming the gracious Steve is happy with that, the list of CC riders looks surprisingly short at the moment
> 
> I recall that a great deal of the attraction of the halfway stop last year was somewhere indoors with a seat, table, lights and a hot cup of tea, sadly all rather difficult to carry on a bike




Have no problem with the camper , but I am with 3 others who are not members, if the list is short and there is room at the inn it would be appreciated. No offence taken otherwise though.

Glad to hear you got your bike sorted.


----------



## rb58 (19 Jul 2010)

leyton condor said:


> Have no problem with the camper , but I am with 3 others who are not members, if the list is short and there is room at the inn it would be appreciated. No offence taken otherwise though.



I'm also going to be with others who are not CC members, so wouldn't want to impose. Looks like I'm the only one of my group to be riding back though.
Will look out for you all - hard as i don't know what any of you look like other than those I've met on the FNRttC.

Cheers
Ross


----------



## Tynan (19 Jul 2010)

oooo oooo rb

I do my best riding following someone else that knows the way, me and you should talk about the return trip

we'll be the ones looking very pleased with ourselves around a camper van in the Dunwich car park, In cc clobber depending on the temperature

there was talk of a cc flag last year but i suspect that's not be managed


----------



## Biscuit (20 Jul 2010)

Yeah, I shall be in full CC clobber. Makes for easy ID. Nervously excited now. I think the adrenalin will keep me going for the first 50 easy. Looking forward to meeting you all. 
Well...some of you anyway. :-)


----------



## Tynan (20 Jul 2010)

indeed it does, if there is a hard section it's the small hours in the second half roundabout the 80 mile mark

and the last 20 seem to be very hard, the route suggest you're getting there, rolling gradient, the countryside changes, and it just goe on and on with more (gentle) hills than the rest of the route put together

my hot tip from my first ride two years ago is don't be doing that section solo, find someone sociable, it makes it a great deal easier and more pleasant

and plenty of cream applied generously and early


----------



## stevevw (20 Jul 2010)

Tynan said:


> my hot tip from my first ride two years ago is don't be doing that section solo, find someone sociable, it makes it a great deal easier and more pleasant
> 
> and plenty of cream applied generously and early



Blimey I may do that section solo if you are planning applying cream to your ride partners.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Jul 2010)

Scrubbed. Doctor's orders pending blood tests.

ball locks and other expletives.


----------



## Tynan (20 Jul 2010)

Interpreting that plain sentence in that way had never occurred to me Steve

boo greg, I wonder how many of us would get the thumbs up if we checked with our doctors, I strongly suspect mine might say no


----------



## zigzag (20 Jul 2010)

looks like i will have to do my first dun run. there and back... after a night's ride to brighton. there and back...

i'll carry my own food, but stevevw - can i also reserve a plate of soup at your secret restaurant?

quite looking forward to this weekend


----------



## frank9755 (20 Jul 2010)

zigzag said:


> looks like i will have to do my first dun run. there and back... after a night's ride to brighton. there and back...
> 
> i'll carry my own food, but stevevw - can i also reserve a plate of soup at your secret restaurant?
> 
> quite looking forward to this weekend



Very brave!

I'm doing Brighton but am planning to get the train back to stock up on some sleep before the main event. I am up for the ride back from Dunwich though!


I did a little sharpener today to blow off the cobwebs - 150 miles to Cambridge and back. I did it on my racing bike and the main thing I learned from it was not to use that bike for Dunwich as the last 30 were quite painful! So I'll be on the Galaxy with steel, 32mm tyres and Brooks saddle. And lots of cream!

Bad luck, Greg - sorry you can't make it.


----------



## Tynan (21 Jul 2010)

excellent

can the ride back types add their mobiles to Steve's CC riders' list, if they want to

the more the merrier on the ride back I assume? (and that way I might actually get home)


----------



## redjedi (21 Jul 2010)

In my usual optimistic manner, I've worked out a route back to London which goes via many train stations - Click Here

This does not guarantee that I will be joining you, but I would like to get as far as possible. 

The route goes past a good looking pub called The Beehive Inn just before Colchester which looks perfect (and they have Adnams on tap , I may have to make it this far )


----------



## stevevw (21 Jul 2010)

1day 11hours to get back  Some pub stop that. B)


----------



## Biscuit (21 Jul 2010)

Tynan said:


> indeed it does, if there is a hard section it's the small hours in the second half roundabout the 80 mile mark
> 
> and the last 20 seem to be very hard, the route suggest you're getting there, rolling gradient, the countryside changes, and it just goe on and on with more (gentle) hills than the rest of the route put together
> 
> ...



The thought of a can of Stella, a fry up and a swim in the sea may just get me through the final 20. However I'm not up for applying body lube to my riding buddy......perhaps I've joined the wrong sort of group here. ;-)


----------



## Biscuit (21 Jul 2010)

Tynan said:


> excellent
> 
> can the ride back types add their mobiles to Steve's CC riders' list, if they want to
> 
> the more the merrier on the ride back I assume? (and that way I might actually get home)



I shall be joining the ride back as far as Ipswich, then I'm gonna bugger off to Sudbury, (home). Steve has my mobile. Perhaps we should add an RB to the existing M or V on the list.


----------



## Tynan (21 Jul 2010)

good man jedi! And only 109 miles!

and a cheeky 159 turnings, gulp


----------



## leyton condor (21 Jul 2010)

Just checked the BBC weather forecast for Saturday/Sunday and it is looking promising. Now do I remove the crud roadracers (mudguards) or would that be tempting fate?
I remember a time last year when I wished that I had some.


----------



## Tynan (21 Jul 2010)

no-one wants the back roads surely?

pubs and stations works for me, especially if it's a shorter route

rolling was some gentle up and down stuff, nothing steep, not even after 100 miles


----------



## Tynan (21 Jul 2010)

right, next two days are on the train in an attrempt to at least start the ride on Monday legs

I only rode once last Friday (the cracked frame saga) and the three days this week, if that isn;t a recipe for strong legs good for 200 miles, what is?

my longest ride this year is 13 miles I think ...


----------



## redjedi (21 Jul 2010)

There's nothing steep on the route User.

I think back roads are a better option than the A12, although you may get Mouseketeer status if you want to do that. 
I was thinking more of a leisurely ride rather than bombing down the motorway 

If I'm with you I'll have my new GPS to guide us, but if I bail onto a train, you may want to make a list of road and town names.


----------



## 4F (21 Jul 2010)

[QUOTE 645122"]
I'm with Luke.

Ride back via train stations, just in case.

When people say "rolling terrain" near the end you mean no steep hills - just a few long gentle inclines?
[/quote]

No real hills to worry about. I think the steepest one is the one on the way into Sudbury


----------



## Will1985 (21 Jul 2010)

I'm a no this year I'm afraid - won't cope with more than a couple of hours in the saddle at a time and haven't got anything in the legs.

If the relay jersey is coming up, I should cope with home-Dunwich-home to collect it.


----------



## Tynan (21 Jul 2010)

tsk

I'm very disapointed will


----------



## stevevw (22 Jul 2010)

The recce team was out last night and found a highly salubrious location that I will pm you all with on Friday along with the collected mobile numbers list. All those that want food must be on the riders list thread so we can get enough supplies in. Van will be in position by 12:30am and will have a list of riders that have asked for food you will need to tell them the password, which I may or may not tell you.  

This is what I will be making/buying 

Halfway
Veggie Soup (that I may bung some pasta in)
Lump of French stick
Flapjack
Bananas
Tea
Coffee
Coke
Water for bottles

Dunwich
Rolls
Bacon
Sausage meat and that nasty quorn stuff
Eggs (from my chickens)
Tomatoes
Mushrooms
Tea
Coffee
Whatever is left from the night before

Oh nearly forgot
Lager
Beer
Cider

Any more requests? No Tynan I am not fafing about with potatoes.

We will have some tools, track pump and probably some tubes on the van if we need to repair, inflate or replenish our supplies.


----------



## stevevw (22 Jul 2010)

Tynan said:


> rolling was some gentle up and down stuff, nothing steep, not even after 100 miles



I remember one incline that hurt a bit towards the end of last years ride. My phone started ringing about half way up, but I could not answer it as was out of the saddle puffing hard. One of the others that I was with at the time took exception to the continual ringing and said something along the lines of ”Oh dear chap would you mind awfully turning off that confounded din." well that is what I translated it as.


----------



## redjedi (22 Jul 2010)

Good work Steve. Looks very good to me.

I've plotted the route home on GPSies.com, I'm quite looking forward to trying to reach 200 miles. Although I'm feeling that now, it may not be the same after a 110 mile night ride


----------



## redjedi (22 Jul 2010)

In that case you'll be our Mr Motivator







Moustache is optional


----------



## Tynan (22 Jul 2010)

bless you Steve, that looks utterly outstanding, bravo, can't wait

as for the second hundred, imagine it and it wil be so, I'm going to set off regardless of how i feel and see what happens,daylight, homeward bound, pub lunch, what could go wrong?


----------



## leyton condor (22 Jul 2010)

Just fitted 2 new conti ultra gatorskins to my bike and hmmmm.......noticed that front wheel bearings are a bit loose, what a bummer. I knew I shouldn't have gone fixing what was not broken in case I found something to lose sleep about. The thing is the wheels are Fulcrum 7's with sealed cartridge bearings (maintenance free the man in the shop said). I will road test them on my commute tomorrow, worst comes to the worst I have the old front wheel somewhere. Does anyone know if this is dangerous or not?


----------



## Tynan (22 Jul 2010)

surely LBS can sort it Sat morning?


----------



## leyton condor (22 Jul 2010)

I was hoping to have a quiet saturday, plus my LBS is not that L. I will give one of them a call tomorrow. If the bike rides fine tomorrow (and I did not notice anything to the contrary riding it today) then Dunwich here we come.


----------



## redjedi (23 Jul 2010)

I think the Fulcrum wheels are the same as Campagnolo, in which case you'll get the bearings at Condor Cycles or Sigma Sports nr Kingston.

Or I have a new set of bearings for the Campag Kamsin wheels if they fit and you need them.


----------



## leyton condor (23 Jul 2010)

redjedi said:


> I think the Fulcrum wheels are the same as Campagnolo, in which case you'll get the bearings at Condor Cycles or Sigma Sports nr Kingston.
> 
> Or I have a new set of bearings for the Campag Kamsin wheels if they fit and you need them.



Very kind offer Redjedi, I have just dropped bike off at 2 wheels good in crouch end, and they said they would sort it today, top folk.


----------



## rb58 (23 Jul 2010)

Sorry for the radio silence. I'm just back from a week in the sun - and off the bike - so I have no excuses now for not making the return trip on Sunday morning as I've done zero training miles in the last 10 days.

I'll look out for those of you riding in CC gear and will head for the camper van in Dunwich car park to hook up with those who are riding back. I also favour coming back via towns with stations and/or pubs - just in case. With regards cream, I prefer the stuff that comes in squirty cans. Makes it much easier to apply ;-)

Cheers.

Ross


----------



## Tynan (23 Jul 2010)

sweet talk Steve rb and get on the halfway stop camper van

my two days rest were felling really good today, really felt fresh and up for it (walking) on the way to work

I suspect I might have rather spoiled it by finsihing at three to meet the lady wife, drink five pints very fast and then go home with four bottles of Tsykie

and a nice four pint lunch with bro on Thursday

oh well


----------



## tmcd35 (23 Jul 2010)

Well, I've been away from this thread for a while (been keeping one eye on it). Must say I nearly bottled after doing the Norwich 100 then Orchid Essex 75 a week later. But here I am trying to stay up as late as possible to reset my body clock ready for tomorrow.

Got my drink and bananas in, and money ready for a Maccy-D breakfast sunday morning if I can find one. Lastest puncture fixed and both tires pumped to bursting point ready to go.

Currently thinking of walking me bike to the train station and aim for a 4pm-ish train to the capital. I think I've finally cracked - I looked on a route planner and Dunwich to Norwich is only 30mi. So I'm leaving the car at home and am planning to cycle back to Norwich on Sunday. I'm sure my legs and butt won't be thanking me come 9/10am on Sunday.

Still, excited again now - bring it on!


----------



## Tynan (24 Jul 2010)

yes, same here

have to geta buff from somewhere, the nice one that vanished last winter is still unfound

I'd dearly love a second pair of bib shorts for the return lef but now my arse has tasted the assos shorts, I can't afford another pair

think i'm all set otherwise, the weather apeears to be perfect so no need for a proper wet top, a few layers plus gillet and long gloves will do for the very cold bit after the stop, hopefully the man in skirts will mean a mucgh more short and productive halfway stop, it's the standing around that I imagine that makes afella go cold

LBS to vouch for the rather worn rear rim, supermarker for malt loaf and some chocolate raisins


----------



## Tynan (24 Jul 2010)

buff bought, a snip at £7.99, Endura one, after me literally flinching from the one with scottish flag and claymores, an 'anthracite one was produced, gray to me

the rear wheel got the defo no from LBS, they only had a black 36h rim so there's the colour scheme further mashed

never mnd the wear, there were at least three dings, one a nasty one

plum frame, silver front with yellow tyre, black rear with black tyre

all that's left of the original bike from 2 and a bit years ago is the handlebars, stem, seatpost/saddle (split), mudguards and rack, maybe the bb


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (24 Jul 2010)

Are we meeting inside or outside Liverpool st?


----------



## User10119 (24 Jul 2010)

I'm riding with Team Slow from elsewhere. But I might have the odd cake or two spare in my pannier, if anyone wants to nick one before departing....


----------



## leyton condor (24 Jul 2010)

Just given bike a quick once over, cleaned and lubed transmission, fitted new front brakebloks and attached carradice super c saddlepack. off to supermarket for supplies.
See you all around 7 at London fields.


----------



## User10119 (24 Jul 2010)

Well, the important preparation is done.....


----------



## tmcd35 (24 Jul 2010)

[QUOTE 645150"]
I'll be outside Liverpool St at 6.30.

I have no GPS or map and no idea where Dunwich is.

But guess if I get lost I'll be OK if I just keep heading East.
[/quote]


Erm, Head North! (then East a bit)

I'm thinking the 4:30 train so I should be at Liverpool St at 6:30. There's a Maccy-D there and I want to pop in for a large Banana Shake before I set off 

Anywho - Got my iPhone loaded with MapMyRide and all needed maps (LLS->Hackney, Hackney->Dunwich, Dunwich->Home). Starting to wonder if I've got enough supplies. Maybe a 24hr garage or two en route will er correct that problem?


----------



## Tynan (24 Jul 2010)

[QUOTE 645150"]
I have no GPS or map and no idea where Dunwich is.
[/quote]

It's always worked for me, we'll be in the minority that wn;t have a GPS

heading east will get you to the coast but that's a big thing,

as for supplies, you don't need that much if you've had a good scoff before leaving. with the camper vans in place, I'm only doing a soreen, some sandwiches and some chocolate peanuts for emergencies


----------



## redjedi (24 Jul 2010)

Getting nervously excited now.

Bike is lubed, checked and ready. About to head off to the LBS for a new pair of mitts, batteries and perhaps a new saddlebag.

I'll be over prepared as ever, and will probably carry most of it home again . Energy bars and powder, bananas, tubes, tools, pump, batteries, windproof jacket, arm warmers, sunscreen, spare top and socks for the ride back. Ready for anything






See you outside Liverpool street at 6.30


----------



## tmcd35 (24 Jul 2010)

The view outside my window and BBC Weather are disagreeing with one another. Some serious black stuff hanging in the Norfolk sky atm. Hoping the BBC's forcast wins out and I'm just looking through a dirty window...


----------



## redjedi (24 Jul 2010)

My flatmate has decided to have his birthday today, so he's out in the garden drinking beer and cooking food on the bbq.





I'm about to go and cook some pasta


----------



## Tynan (24 Jul 2010)

a 2 hour nap!

which must thave helped because Is till feel knackered, why do my calves ache?

I've just done a list, there's a lot on it and that assumes good weather, it beautiful here in London, no wind that I can see which is perhaps the most important thing


----------



## tmcd35 (24 Jul 2010)

Well I'm sitting in the park listening to some banging tunes, watching the cricket and awaiting the off! Next stop Dunwich - god help us.

God luck all...


----------



## Aperitif (25 Jul 2010)

[QUOTE 645149"]
Well, the important preparation is done.....




[/quote]

^ Incredible!
I hope you are all having a great ride...on the last leg now I suspect....I'm looking forward to reportage and pictures of this epic.


----------



## frank9755 (25 Jul 2010)

Aperitif said:


> I hope you are all having a great ride...on the last leg now I suspect....I'm looking forward to reportage and pictures of this epic.



Thanks 'Teef
Just got home now. Quite an epic ride, with great conditions, a lovely tail wind and great organisational back-up behind Team CycleChat. 
Everyone finished with no injuries to report.

Will post some details later!


----------



## Tynan (25 Jul 2010)

Tynan is home with a twisted front wheel, some eeny weeny roadrash and a powerful stink of stale sweat which the people on the train from Liverpool Street to here must have loved

New bug Simon from the CTC forum, resplendant in Team Cambridge cycle top managed to get a puncture by pushing bike across 20 yards of grass as we were about to start. the production of his pump attrcated two riders who asked to borrow it, they had a pump but didn;t know who to use it ...

no DD would be complete without me falling off, this time the newly spiffed bike had its idiot rider slot the front wheel into a narrow but deep trench between the tarmac and the verge proper, resulting in a rather splendid forward rolling sumersault from the rider and the front wheel being impressively pretzeled, sterling work from Simon bending against a nearby telegraph pole improved it to very badly buggered indeed, things were looking bleak until Simon, bless him, remembered a chance remark from Steve at London Fields, there were two spare wheels in his camper, bleonging to Alex (bless him)

Steve had bagggsied the rear after breaking a spoke on the way to the start but the front remaining, lots of calls and texts to Steve and his delightful daughter resulting in them driving back from Dunwich where they'd just arrived with the wheel, brilliant, the production of Steve's track pump stopped not one but two couples who asked or a go on it, none of the four had a pump

So off we went again from what we were fairly sure the utter back of the entire ride, we passed some sights back there let me tell you

we passed and reapassed the chap on a colossal cargo bike, carrying amongst other things in a huge basket, a springer spaniel that seemed to be having a huge night out, as he passed us as we had a small rest with fifteen miles to go, I told Steve we should wait to give him a bit of lead so that when we passed him, he'd have no time to get back at us, it worked like a dream

Steve, his daughter and the prospective son in law all worked like Trojans to feed, beer and water us, Alex supplied a wheel, daugher and PSIL drove an extra 80 miles in the dark to bring me the wheel, the rest of them made sarcastic remarks and quips at me when i got there, Simon stayed with me the two plus hours I was stranded, all I put back in was lots of loud bad jokes

I managed to wangle a lift back on the furniture trucks, they wanted someone in every truck that 'knew where Smithfield was', ludicrously they found me the most plausible and I went in the lead truck, I slowly realized that meant knowng a route to Smithfield suitable for a large and long vehicle, after a tortuous route involving three seperate squeezings of a huge truck through a tiny gap, the truck driver wouldn't speak to me any more and i scarpered pronto before the other drivers caught up with me

I can't say I noticed a tail wind, I thought I was ridng very well, other than falling off, again

All good


----------



## tmcd35 (25 Jul 2010)

Alas I did not complete it 

Started out fine. Set off at 8pm and before I knew it I was eating a Banana at Morton, recharging the batteries for the next leg. Got as far as Great Dunmow with little problem at all. Then fatigue hit. My body wanted it's usual good nights sleep, and I wanted to do the bike ride - a serious conflict of interest going there! A stopped and sat on a wall in the middle of nowhere, somewhere between Great Dunmow and Great Bardfield. After about 15mins I got back on the pedals and past an Ambulance, looks like a fellow ride had an accident. At Great Bardfield I spent almost an hour kipping under a big tree in the center of the village listening to the locals snoring. At this point I realised I'd been getting slower and slower for a while and was lucky if I was averaging 8mph. I soldiered on past Finchingfield. At Weathersfield I finally turned off towards Braintree. It must have took me a couple of hours part walking, part cycling to cover the 7 miles to Braintree where I kipped down on the edge of an housing estate for an hour. I then pushed the bike to Cressing Road where I found an open garage and finally bought some nerophen for the headache that'd been plaguing me for miles. I then wized through the 6 miles to Witham without any problems what so ever.

I got to Witham Station at 7:20 and had an hour and half wait for the train home. About 40 minutes later the train from Braintree brought in a group of three riders who seem to have as tough a time as I was having. They had 5 punctures between then and lost around 2hours of time fixing those punctures. At about the same point I turned off they found themselves totally demoralised and they too had turned off for Braintree. They had kipped down at Braintree trainstation for the rest of the night.

All in all I did a little over 60miles which for my first go at night cycling I'm pleased with. I know I can do further, I've done 75mi once and 100mi once, just not at 2 in the morning. I'll be back next July and will complete! I've got a year to get used to that sort of milage and I need to start getting into some FNR's.


----------



## Tynan (25 Jul 2010)

[QUOTE 645164"]
Introduced myself to Tynan. Was expecting some foul-mouthed cockney skinhead but wasn't.
[/quote]

!


----------



## User10119 (25 Jul 2010)

I, and a significant quanity of cake, made it to the beach. 15 cakes left York with me, and I managed to distrubute all bar 5 of them by the time I hit the sea although I think there was only one CCer who found me to get one 

I have confirmed that attempting the dun run as your first century+ ride, first attempt at tandeming (if you discount 10 minutes round the block to see if I could reach the pedals a few weeks back) and first clipless ride is utterly insane, but rather good fun. It was distinctly warm, so I ended up stashing my t-shirt in the panniers at an early stop (when other were donning arm warmers and extra layers) and completing the entire ride wearing my vest! 

A most pleasant swim the sea, followed by drying off and clean clothes meant I was ready for the train journey home so Wowbagger and I hopped back on the tandem and rode to Darsham where seatpost, saddle and stoker swapping ensued as I jumped on the train home just as Mrs Wow's train was due to arrive so that they could head off on further adventures.

And Adrian, I really did save a cake for you this time. Have to try again on another ride....


----------



## knotbury (26 Jul 2010)

[QUOTE 645167"]
I, and a significant quanity of cake, made it to the beach. 15 cakes left York with me, and I managed to distrubute all bar 5 of them by the time I hit the sea although I think there was only one CCer who found me to get one 

I have confirmed that attempting the dun run as your first century+ ride, first attempt at tandeming (if you discount 10 minutes round the block to see if I could reach the pedals a few weeks back) and first clipless ride is utterly insane, but rather good fun. It was distinctly warm, so I ended up stashing my t-shirt in the panniers at an early stop (when other were donning arm warmers and extra layers) and completing the entire ride wearing my vest! 

A most pleasant swim the sea, followed by drying off and clean clothes meant I was ready for the train journey home so Wowbagger and I hopped back on the tandem and rode to Darsham where seatpost, saddle and stoker swapping ensued as I jumped on the train home just as Mrs Wow's train was due to arrive so that they could head off on further adventures.

And Adrian, I really did save a cake for you this time. Have to try again on another ride....
[/quote]


----------



## u9ge (26 Jul 2010)

What a great ride,



A fantastically friendly group of people. We made cracking progress to the feed station and joined a queue of 20 or so. After 30mins of food and relaxation we emerged from the halls to see a queue was out the car park and bodies everywhere. I lost my two mates in the dark near Gosling (sp?) but then cracked on as the light returned and collard myself a guy on a fixie with strong legs and a GPS. 



A big thanks to all involved. I spent Sunday in a daze and finally collapsed into be at 9pm (snooze in the car plus a snooze in the afternoon).



I took the soft option and caught the train this morning.


----------



## bryce (26 Jul 2010)

u9ge said:


> I lost my two mates in the dark near Gosling (sp?)



Gosbeck. Thank * for mobile phones as otherwise we'd have ridden off even further than the 2ks or so that we managed before you called...

My polar download attached below - a lot of downhill, nice tailwind in parts and perfect temperatures... Great ride, insane though. Closed my eyes for a kip at 10am or so and kept seeing red flashing lights...


----------



## redjedi (26 Jul 2010)

What a ride!! 

It seemed a bit easier this year thanks to all the FNR I've done but still hard work, especially the last 30 miles to Ipswich to catch the train. If I had attempted to ride all the way home, I would probably still be going now






Thanks to Steve and family for all the food at the halfway stop and Dunwich. Hit the spot perfectly.





I think I did about 160 miles in all (yet to get the energy to upload the garmin data) and arrived home 26 hours after I left. A new personal record!

I'm so glad I took today off work now.


----------



## Biscuit (26 Jul 2010)

I'm another one with the day off! 
Thanks to Steve and family, excellent support. Food stop at Sudbury was better than I could imagine, and the breakfast set me up for the ride home. Took me ages.

Great night and lots of fantastic memories. The neon tandem, the sleepers in random fields in Suffolk, the dog in a basket, the pint at Finchingfield at midnight, and watching the clubbers in Sudbury at 1am.

Thanks to all and glad to have met some of you in the flesh. I too thought Tynan would turn out to be a chirpy cockney type character (COG), must be the avatar!! :-)


----------



## redjedi (26 Jul 2010)

Here's the ride data (hopefully you'll be able to see it)

[url="http://connect.garmin.com/activity/41893251"]Dunwich Dynamo[/url]

Some of you will want to ignore the times and speed 


And one of the hardest 30 miles I've done

Return to Ipswich

A 10mph ave, in almost complete silence as Sig, CoG, Redflight and myself concentrated on staying awake and keep moving.


----------



## redflightuk (26 Jul 2010)

Arrived Liverpool street and found Sig, we waited inside for a few minutes then decided to stand outside and wait for User1314 (nice bike) and Redjedi. Just as Luke had plotted the route to the pub on the park Sig spotted Crinklylion and Wowbagger riding past so we jumped on the back of there little group and they led us straight to the start. Gradually we found the rest of team Cycle Chat. We set off at 8:30 and followed the long line of cyclists weaving through the saturday night traffic, we soon hit a much wider and straight road heading up to Epping. By now we had split into 2 or 3 groups, i was riding with Sig, Cog and Redjedi, later on Kats joined us. We managed to stay together quite well and kept a good pace all the way.
We regrouped a few times through the night with the fast ones but once moving again they were soon out of sight. We found the CC support crew at the secret location and some much needed food and drink. Setting off again we soon split into smaller groups and followed the snaking line of flashing red led's, in places it looked a very impressive sight. My fave time of day soon arrived(sunrise) and the birds started to wake up. We carried on winding our way through the countryside and by now lights went off ,when we arrived at Dunwich we found Steve's van and the rest of the team, apart from Tynan who had taken a closer look at the countryside(glad you got back to the smoke allright Ty).
Nice filling breakfast from the brill support crew (thank you very much).After a nice long rest and a quick look at the sea Sig, Crock, Redjedi and myself headed to Ipswich and the train to LS, got to KX and only had a ten minute wait for a train to stevenage, another 9 miles home via the stables and sat down with a bottle of cider at 8:30.

Thanks to all for a great night out. see you soon.
john.


----------



## frank9755 (26 Jul 2010)

I'm sitting at home too - feeling a bit jet-lagged!

My first Dunwich Dynamo and it surpassed my expectations. Excellent company and organisation played apart as did a great route and perfect weather conditions. I said I'd put up an account - apologies for errors and omissions



I joined the growing CC group in London Fields just after 7. There was a wonderful relaxed party atmosphere in the lead up to the start. Lots of people milling around the pub, the park and ajoining streets and enjoying themselves, with bicycles everywhere! It was good to put faces, names and forum aliases to each other. After a couple of energy drinks from the pub, we set off at about 8 and wove our way through the lanes and the East London badlands.  

At Epping Forest we had a re-group stop at a busy petrol station. The early puncture casualty caught us up and Alan was able to fix his loose mudguard with a magic cable tie. From the stop, I particularly remember Des, who had arrived _fresh _from Brighton to accompany us on this first stage, telling a lady driver who blew her horn at him that he didn’t think there was any point in him moving out of her way as he wasn’t confident she could get her car through her intended gap! 

Suitably re-grouped, we headed onto the open roads, passing the slower cyclists as we went. As ever on a big ride there were a few who had tarted up their bikes. Therewas a tandem with a sound system, another lit up a like a Christmas tree, a solo which had wheel lights with lights which made them look like they were on fire, and a cargo bike with a medium-sized dog in the front basket! 

Another re-group by a roundabout at Great Baddow allowed us to eat, and to do more cyclist-watching, then we were back out onto the really open country, on empty roads, heading forour own CycleChat café support vehicle in Sudbury. Big thanks to Steve and also to Roxy and Greg, for the back-up, not least for feeding us at half-way. The soup was just what we needed and it was great to miss the queues! Some of us sat and chatted but Rinas showed his Audax experience by fitting in a power nap in the grass verge! 

I mostly rode round with Dan/Coruskate, Alan, Biscuit and, when he was not answering emergency calls, Steve. We bowled along for mile after mile at a good pace (average riding speed was 17mph when we were moving), overtaking countless other riders as we went (some three times over due to our lengthy stops!). Alan and Biscuit were riding single speed sotended to push up the hills quicker, while I was climbing a bit slower so sometimes had to put in some work at the top of the hill to regain contact!

I particularly enjoyed the first hour after our mid-way stop. This is a crucial stage in a night ride, right in the middle of the night when it can be very difficult if tiredness sets in and there is still a long way to go. We rode for perhaps 10 miles with a group in Ilford club kit, who seemed a well-drilled outfit who were safe to follow, and who also had some pretty powerful lights on the front of their group. When I was in the front all I could see was my own shadow illuminated by my puny Cat Eyes. I enjoyed riding with them so it was a shame that we had to drop them when we upped our pace as the first signs of dawn started to appear!

Route-finding mostly went smoothly. I quickly realised that, in the dark, I was going to struggle to follow my route sheet as I couldn’t see it! Mostly I followed others in the manner of a sheep – sheer weight of numbers giving confidence. There was a bit of comedy around the half-way point where, because of the feeding station, there were cyclists heading in various different directions. At one point Dan and I waited at one silent junction trying to decide where to go. We had just decided to go right, when about 20 cyclists sped in front of us from right to left, looking like a Benny Hill chase scene! 

Dan and I finished around 6:30. A little snooze on the beach was followed by breakfast - slightly later than planned as the support vehicle had gone back to rescue Tynan with a spare wheel (pro-team back-up or what!)

The low point was probably the return. I had entertained thoughts of riding all the way back. But I enjoyed breakfast too much, drank too much beer and sat around bantering for too long. I pretended not to notice when Rinas set off for his return journey, and decided I'd ride to Ipswich. Without the benefit of the tail-wind and with tiredness having set in, cycling was much more of an effort and I felt sluggish, and the 32 miles to Ipswich took over 2.5 hours. But the train journey from there was smooth, with more opportunity to chat to other cyclists, and, in my case, to nod off in mid-conversation!


Edit - crossed posts with redflight and redjedi. Glad I wasn't the only one who found it hard going back to Ipswich!


----------



## bigfoot (26 Jul 2010)

I don't know any of you lot, but I had a brilliant ride. My first Dunwich and hopefully not my last. We made the halfway stop before the queues (as another poster mentioned the queues were huge on exit). We arrived in dunwich for 5:20, the fryup + snooze on beach + swim was much needed. 

here are some of my memories from the ride:


+ it was warm, very warm. Nice tail wind and only a few spots of rain during the night.

+ was amazed how many people were asleep at the roadside along the route. I just wanted to get to the finish.

+ was a shame I didn't see more bikes and riders decorated in lights. I'd hoped to see more.

+ the neverending site of flashing red lights dissapearing into the darkness. Quite magical.

+ missing a right turn and ending up in Lavenham (sorry to the riders who followed us).

+ seeing someone doing the ride in jeans!!! and a tandem rider wearing a long dress!!! Crazy

+ a near miss fatality. Van overtook us and nearly hit a car headon. The rider infront of us must still be cleaning his shorts!

+ the annoying kids on their bmx bikes weaving all over the place with no lights.

+ the open house at 90 miles - what a welcome sight. We were out of water at this point. Bacon butties were on hand here too.

+ the first hour on the beech was fecking cold. So much nicer when the sun came out and it warmed up. Made the swim more enjoyable too.

+ no punctures or mechanical problems thankfully. The roads were pitch black and really not the place for doing repairs.

+ kudos to Barry and his team ( I will be sending an email). The coach back and return of bikes was very slick.

+ great banter with fellow riders.

cheers


----------



## stevevw (26 Jul 2010)

frank9755 said:


> We rode for perhaps 10 miles with a group in Ilford club kit, who seemed a well-drilled outfit who were safe to follow, and who also had some pretty powerful lights on the front of their group. When I was in the front all I could see was my own shadow illuminated by my puny Cat Eyes. *I enjoyed riding with them so it was a shame that we had to drop them when we upped our pace as the first signs of dawn started to appear*!



Frank I think you will find they stopped to water the bush's. I know as that is when I stopped ridding to start the marathon phone call / text session. I must say I was tempted to switch the phone off and follow them all the way up to Dunwich, but I stupidly thought I had better help out a fellow CCer.


----------



## frank9755 (26 Jul 2010)

stevevw said:


> Frank I think you will find they stopped to water the bush's. I know as that is when I stopped ridding to start the marathon phone call / text session. I must say I was tempted to switch the phone off and follow them all the way up to Dunwich, but I stupidly thought I had better help out a fellow CCer.



Damn!  I thought we were just too good for them.  However, there's usually a rational explanation!


----------



## zigzag (26 Jul 2010)

a splendid weekend dedicated to cycling. after a nights ride to the brigthon and back to london i had full 2hrs to sleep, then get ready for Dun run. the weather was fine and i couldn't find excuses not to go (being tired - not an excuse). cc folk was easy to spot by their jerseys, it was good to see some faces from last night's ride and meet the ones I haven't met before. my friend Tadas has turned up later on and we made a move at quarter to nine.

i've read that there was around 1400 cyclist taking part this year, but it seemed many more, there was a constant stream with only few gaps. we arrived to sudbury and found a stevevw's van, his hospitable family and mr.biscuit. after a nice meal i had a chance to have a nap, then we all started rolling again. i was pleasantly surprised by the surface of the roads, very smooth and well maintained. finally we reached Dunwich at 7am. later the van has turned up (after providing support to tynan) and we all had a very welcome and much needed breakfast cooked by stevevw. appearently i've slept for some time in a chair, and then we started making arrangements to get back home. it was already the longest ride for my mate, so we chose redjedi's route back via towns with train stations (there was also a 2 miles of forest road, which he didn't mention!). Tadas hopped on the train at ipswich and i carried on towards london, deciding to take a train if i'm too tired. manningtree, colchester, tiptree, billericay, is that m25 underneath? nearly home then. but the last bit is always the hardest - traffic lights, bad roads, polution, congestion.. i had a vision of a hot bath and nice meal when i get back home, and this thought has kept me going. reached home at 7:30pm, very tired, but no pains or sores.

once again big thanks to stevevw and his crew, and to other cc folk for making this ride such a pleasure. now cutting back on cycling for 3 weeks.


----------



## frank9755 (26 Jul 2010)

zigzag said:


> a splendid weekend dedicated to cycling. after a nights ride to the brigthon and back to london i had full 2hrs to sleep, then get ready for Dun run. the weather was fine and i couldn't find excuses not to go (being tired - not an excuse). cc folk was easy to spot by their jerseys, it was good to see some faces from last night's ride and meet the ones I haven't met before. my friend Tadas has turned up later on and we made a move at quarter to nine.
> 
> i've read that there was around 1400 cyclist taking part this year, but it seemed many more, there was a constant stream with only few gaps. we arrived to sudbury and found a stevevw's van, his hospitable family and mr.biscuit. after a nice meal i had a chance to have a nap, then we all started rolling again. i was pleasantly surprised by the surface of the roads, very smooth and well maintained. finally we reached Dunwich at 7am. later the van has turned up (after providing support to tynan) and we all had a very welcome and much needed breakfast cooked by stevevw. appearently i've slept for some time in a chair, and then we started making arrangements to get back home. it was already the longest ride for my mate, so we chose redjedi's route back via towns with train stations (there was also a 2 miles of forest road, which he didn't mention!). Tadas hopped on the train at ipswich and i carried on towards london, deciding to take a train if i'm too tired. manningtree, colchester, tiptree, billericay, is that m25 underneath? nearly home then. but the last bit is always the hardest - traffic lights, bad roads, polution, congestion.. i had a vision of a hot bath and nice meal when i get back home, and this thought has kept me going. reached home at 7:30pm, very tired, but no pains or sores.
> 
> once again big thanks to stevevw and his crew, and to other cc folk for making this ride such a pleasure. now cutting back on cycling for 3 weeks.



Well done on doing both rides there and back - quite an achievement!


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jul 2010)

Nice one Rimas that's impressive. What was your total mileage for the weekends riding?



zigzag said:


> a splendid weekend dedicated to cycling. after a nights ride to the brigthon and back to london i had full 2hrs to sleep, then get ready for Dun run. the weather was fine and i couldn't find excuses not to go (being tired - not an excuse). cc folk was easy to spot by their jerseys, it was good to see some faces from last night's ride and meet the ones I haven't met before. my friend Tadas has turned up later on and we made a move at quarter to nine.
> 
> i've read that there was around 1400 cyclist taking part this year, but it seemed many more, there was a constant stream with only few gaps. we arrived to sudbury and found a stevevw's van, his hospitable family and mr.biscuit. after a nice meal i had a chance to have a nap, then we all started rolling again. i was pleasantly surprised by the surface of the roads, very smooth and well maintained. finally we reached Dunwich at 7am. later the van has turned up (after providing support to tynan) and we all had a very welcome and much needed breakfast cooked by stevevw. appearently i've slept for some time in a chair, and then we started making arrangements to get back home. it was already the longest ride for my mate, so we chose redjedi's route back via towns with train stations (there was also a 2 miles of forest road, which he didn't mention!). Tadas hopped on the train at ipswich and i carried on towards london, deciding to take a train if i'm too tired. manningtree, colchester, tiptree, billericay, is that m25 underneath? nearly home then. but the last bit is always the hardest - traffic lights, bad roads, polution, congestion.. i had a vision of a hot bath and nice meal when i get back home, and this thought has kept me going. reached home at 7:30pm, very tired, but no pains or sores.
> 
> once again big thanks to stevevw and his crew, and to other cc folk for making this ride such a pleasure. now cutting back on cycling for 3 weeks.


----------



## Tynan (26 Jul 2010)

bravo zig, I like to think I'd had tried the return ride, I felt okish on arrival after my 2 hour rest after my minor mechanical, the car pack facilities were certainly restoring, but no front wheel took that one out of hands, I was worried about the arrival time too after getting there so late

my legs were okish considering but I'll admit the arse was a bit sore, the saddle wants some fine tuning/replacing

Steve, please don't even joke about leaving me stranded  your family could not have been more supportive and decent, I'd ahve been understanding if they ploitely told me no, given they were at Dunwich already and setting up for receiving everyone, Tynan gvies them 5/5 with a merit


----------



## frank9755 (26 Jul 2010)

Tynan said:


> my legs were okish considering but I'll admit the arse was a bit sore




That sums it up pretty well for me!


----------



## rb58 (26 Jul 2010)

What a great night! Plenty of adventures on the way there - especially the guy who stepped on to the verge to answer the call of nature only to discover it wasn't a verge, but a ditch. All that could be seen was his head above the tall grass. Very funny. 

Got to Dunwich just after 5.00am. Couldn't see any CC jerseys or a likely looking van, so set off for the retun about 6.15am. Rode with a couple of others to Ipswich, then continued on my own when they took the train option. Made it as far as Brentwood, when a niggling ankle got the better of me and I decided the last leg was best done on 4 wheels. Not too disappointed though as I passed the 300km barrier, then the 200 mile barrier - both of which were a first for me. Without the sore ankle I'm certain I would have made it home - it's only about 25 miles from Brentwood. The legs were tired, but fine, although as soon as I stepped off the bike it was all I could do to stay awake.

I'll derfinitely be doing it again next year.

Cheers

Ross


----------



## stevevw (26 Jul 2010)

What are you lot doing on the 16th July 2011?


----------



## zigzag (26 Jul 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Nice one Rimas that's impressive. What was your total mileage for the weekends riding?



thanks Ian, i've reset my gps computer when i left home for fnrttc. it showed 206km after the ride to brighton and 577km/~360mi after dunwich ride. second longest weekend ride this year, the longest being 715km.


----------



## tmcd35 (26 Jul 2010)

bigfoot said:


> + the neverending site of flashing red lights dissapearing into the darkness. Quite magical.



God those flashing rear lights were anoying. Even more distracting were the flashing front lights! How on earth can anyone ride with them? 

The only thing that got on my nerves more was my own front light. The screw holding to the handlebars came a lose so on every bump in the road it'd spin round and blind me - arrggghhhh. Thankfuly a welcoming pub between Morton and Great Dunmow was king enough to loan me some sellotape to hold it down. Then ofcourse the batteries went and I had the choice of changing them and being blinded every time I hit a bump, or not. Thankfully I had a small LED light by the front wheel that cast some interesting shadows in my semi-REM riding state 

I think I've learn't a lot by doing this ride, even if I couldn't complete it this year. So for next year -


Make the bike as light as possible - get rid of the rear rack and bag
Get a camal hump
Carry more food
Get some toe clips/cleats
Don't sleep the night before, get a few hours kip on the Saturday morning
and most importantly of all



Do a better job of meeting up with team CC. I missed out on the company this year and feel you guys might have spured me on and helped me pull out some reserves, well atleast to the half way line.
Heres to next year!


----------



## Tynan (26 Jul 2010)

riding with at least one other is so much easier it's laughable

having one of them sort a halfway stop and a final cafe service is even better

I've learnt a lot about rides like that from riding this one with more experienced riders


----------



## Tynan (26 Jul 2010)

rb58 said:


> Got to Dunwich just after 5.00am. Couldn't see any CC jerseys or a likely looking van,



It was there briefly as Steve's swiss watch operation planned for it to be, but it got summoned 40 miles back down the route to take a spare wheel to a silly arse who wrecked his front wheel by drifting into the verge

sorry


----------



## MancSimon (26 Jul 2010)

I was a bit embarrassed to find a puncture just as we were setting off from London Fields. Not even sure I actually got on the bike before I noticed it was soft!

Thanks again to all the CC crew that I met on the ride, I really enjoyed myself.

I made it (slowly) back to Stowmarket which took my total mileage for the day to about 160 which easily beats my previous best of 100. Excellent.

cheers
Si


----------



## zigzag (26 Jul 2010)

[QUOTE 645190"]

And that's the inclusive nature of TeamCC.

All abilities catered for from the sublime (Rimas) to the slowest (erm, Crock!)

Excellent team spirit and all being supported.

[/quote]

i wouldn't go that far, but thanks! what i find is that in cc there are people from very different backgrounds and able to contribute in many ways: organising and supporting the rides, writing witty posts, creating videos, sharing knowledge with others and just being really nice people. a fun and friendly community as the title says.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (27 Jul 2010)

Huge thanks to Steve , Rox and Greg for all their hard work.

Not much more to add to whats already been said.

Most of it was great fun , the last 20 miles to Dunwich and the 30 miles back to Ipswich being pretty tough.

Things that come to mind
coming upon a tandem playing Florence and the Machine
the man and dog
the group of bromptons speeding past me up a hill
people sitting on chairs outside their house clapping and cheering as you went past

I'm glad CoG has explained the AFC Wimbledon shout as I thought he was having some sleep deprived psychotic episode 






After saying my goodbyes at Shenfield I got home about 5pm after cycling round for a while to bring my mileage up to 150.
Went upstairs to get ready for a shower next thing I knew it was 7am.

Oh and I managed to miss out on Crinklylions cake again


----------



## User10119 (27 Jul 2010)

You'll have to shout when a northerner is going to HPC for a FNRttC and I'll send some with them!

I invented a whole new cake for this one - coffee cake with coffee buttercream filling and dark choclate on the top topped with chocolate coated coffee beans. Perfect for night riding


----------



## tmcd35 (27 Jul 2010)

[QUOTE 645194"]
I invented a whole new cake for this one - coffee cake with coffee buttercream filling and dark choclate on the top topped with chocolate coated coffee beans. Perfect for night riding 
[/quote]

Mmmmm, you could quickly become my new best friend next year


----------



## User10119 (27 Jul 2010)

Unfortunately I don't (realistically) think I'll be making next year's dun run. It lands right on the youngest's 4th birthday, and I can guess from a year away that a weekend pass will not be forthcoming. Plus one of the things that I learnt this weekend is that I am not up for riding in London. I wouldn't have made it to the start if I hadn't been on the back of a tandem!


----------



## frank9755 (27 Jul 2010)

tmcd35 said:


> Don't sleep the night before, get a few hours kip on the Saturday morning



I think there is something in that. I did FNRttC to Brighton the night before (along with Rimas and Dan), got a few hours sleep on Saturday afternoon and have to say I felt pretty fresh until breakfast time!


----------



## rb58 (27 Jul 2010)

frank9755 said:


> I think there is something in that. I did FNRttC to Brighton the night before (along with Rimas and Dan), got a few hours sleep on Saturday afternoon and have to say I felt pretty fresh until breakfast time!



I was fine until I got off the bike, then every pore wanted to go to sleep. So, I guess the answer is not to get off the bike.....!


----------



## redflightuk (27 Jul 2010)

frank9755 said:


> I think there is something in that. I did FNRttC to Brighton the night before (along with Rimas and Dan), got a few hours sleep on Saturday afternoon and have to say I felt pretty fresh until breakfast time!


I don't really know how much sleep i managed between the Fnrttc and the Dun run. Four of us left after breakfast in Brighton for a groupsaver to London. No chance of a nap in that sardine can. I think all the students had decided to go to town on the same train, so it was a bit of a tight squeeze.
Got over to KX in 16 mins from Victoria only to find another packed train full of people heading for Rythmes of the world in Hitchin, so no kip on that train.After a sprint to the stables to sort Reds feed for someone to give him later, i got home about 1:30 had some food and drink then sleep.
Had to be out of the house by 4:30 to get back into town then find Liverpool street where imet up with part of teamCC.
I was surprised and pleased that i still felt ok when finally arriving home at 8:30 pm.


----------



## frank9755 (27 Jul 2010)

Sorry Red, missed you off the list of double-dippers!

I have to say I'm still a bit tired today!


----------



## stevevw (27 Jul 2010)

Ok here goes.



I am so sorry to both Srocha and Leyton Condor’s groups for letting them down with the promised food at Dunwich. I am also sorry that I was so dazed and confused while trying to cook at Dunwich that I could not find the words to explain fully what had happened during the night makeing the van a few hours late arriving for the second time. I hope you will understand that as a member of Cycle Chat I had an obligation to help out a fellow member in distress even if he is a foul mouthed skinhead with no mechanical aptitude what so ever and a tendency to have at least one crash per year on the Dun Run.  



Perhaps next year we can arrange for a fast support vehicle that can carry various spares just for such an occasion and maybe a bike rack to get non repairable bikes and riders to the nearest station. I will not be organising that though.



As Biscuit lives close to the halfway point of Sudbury perhaps he could be persuaded to arrange the food there?

I will probably be able to get a van or two to Dunwich again if any of you would like to use them for cooking etc. See what I did there? All the services we had this year without me having to worry about it. B) 



Back to this years ride. I should have known that this years Dun Run would not be a smooth one when I broke a spoke in the rear wheel only 4 miles from home. Luckily the CC support vehicle was ready and raring to go, picking up wheels from my shed and Alan’s garage then speeding to my rescue. I had to use Alan’s race wheel as the chain whip was still in the workshop rather than the toolbox. Nice wheel shame about the cassette 12-20 good job I had a triple on the front. Tynan text me while I was on the train to London I replied and asked for him to get me a pint in which he did. On arrival I found he had given it away to Simon who had beaten me to London Fields by seconds.  



The first few miles out of London was the usual stop start affair although the car and bus drivers seemed to be more patient this year the same can not be said for the idiot car drivers of South Essex funnily enough the worst being Audi, BMW and Merc drivers. Strange that, the language made even Tynan blush. All went well until I got a call from Kats saying that she was near the official food stop but had not been up a hill past a MacD’s and where was the van. The organisers had moved the official stop 10 miles or so closer to London. I stopped and waited for Kats to find me, we then rode to the CC mobile canteen. When we arrived nearly all of the others had been or about to be fed and watered by my darling daughter Rox and her other half Gregor. Zigzag and friend was fast asleep power napping on the grass verge, they had only done 180 miles in the last 24hrs or so. Wimps. 

As frank has said the next 10 miles or so went very fast as we latched on to Team Crest Ilford peloton. You hardly had to pedal and only occasionally had to brake to stop running in to the rider in front such was the hole in the air they made. Great fun until the fateful phone call from Tynan. After what seemed like an hour standing in the dark in the middle of nowhere phoning and texting I set off for Needham Market. After a short while I caught up with User and we rode together at a very civilised pace for a mile or so when Kats, Sig, Luke and John crept up behind us. We carried on to the Needham Market “T” junction where the next round of calls and texts took place this time under the light of street lamps and very soon dawn. We then carried on to the lakes for a pit stop. The rest of the ride to Dunwich went well apart from a couple of visitations.



And that’s it another adventure over until next year. Hope to see you all on the 16[sup]th[/sup] July 2011 for the next CC Dun Run night out.


----------



## leyton condor (27 Jul 2010)

> I am so sorry to both Srocha and Leyton Condor’s groups for letting them down with the promised food


No Steve, I am sorry for not waiting for you guy's to arrive, we went to the beach ate our remaining rations and fell asleep. We should have waited but we were not thinking rationally. My apologies.

Our group started off just after 8 and had a pretty good run, we made it a lot quicker than last year mainly by having enough food with us so we did not end up massively hungry in the early hours or having to queue at the halfway stop. We also got a bit of help from the Dulwich paragon by tagging along in their slipstream for a while, those folk sure do travel. The boys on the bromptons werre also pretty impressive speed wise.

We missed the halfway stop by a mile or so before realising and turned around for a well deserved rest and some food . We left at the same time as the Dulwich blue train, followed them for a while which resulted in losing two from our group. Sitting at the junction of the B1115 and the B1078 we were amazed how many people were asking if they had passed the food stop yet.
We then stopped at the 90ish mile mark at the house selling bacon rolls and tea for a nice cuppa which set us up for the last quarter and rolled into Dunwich just after 6.

All in all a very enjoyable night of cycling, top tips for next year would be more sandwiches and no energy gels (yuck) and maybe a bigger saddlebag so I could get a towel in for the beach.
We took the coach and lorry option back to London which was hassle free (apart from losing a bit of mudguard) and cheap as chips @ £14

Roll on 2011, see you then.


----------



## 4F (27 Jul 2010)

Seems I missed an eventful ride, shame but I will be back in for next year. Leyton glad you found the house doing the bacon rolls


----------



## Broadside (28 Jul 2010)

Well my ride was very uneventful compared to most on here. It was an amazing experience and I was amazed at how easy it was to ride through the night when you should be sleeping. 

I was also helped by having an energy boost out of nowhere at 85miles which sustained me almost to the end. I am guessing this was an endorphin rush as I had never experienced it before. 

To anyone thinking of doing the ride next year, just go out there and do it, it was an experience not to be missed.

Oh and I borrowed an Exposure Joystick, what an incredible little light for proper night rides.


----------



## Biscuit (28 Jul 2010)

Steve,

Sudbury food stop could be my bag. Along the lines of what you and your support team did for us this year. That was excellent.

My sister has a classic VW camper in tasteful yellow. Might be able to persuade her to park up at the same spot. I've got a year to work on it, plus a follow up to Dunwich car park. Primarily to get a lift back!!
Unfortunately this year she was already camping somewhere on the Norfolk coast, so had to pass.


----------



## Tynan (28 Jul 2010)

for anyone curious, I had a brief sleepy moment and put the front wheel into a very unpleasant ditch/guuter and pretzelled it, Steve and his youngsters went to a lot of time and trouble to bring me a spare wheel for which I'm very very grateful

I have no idea what I've have done with an unrideable bike 40 off miles from Dunwich at 2am on a Sunday morning

Steve was so early doors snatching at a free beer that it was going flat and warm long before he arrived


----------

